# The X-Factor 2012



## Ms T (Aug 20, 2011)

Can't believe I'm the only one watching this!  I love Gary already....


----------



## Ms T (Aug 20, 2011)

I've just realised I'm getting ahead of myself.    Can a mod change the thread title to 2011 please.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

Didn't like the first lad - too cocky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2011)

Been in kitchen cooking, so have missed it so far.

Just been told about some kid with lots of tattoos on his arse though


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish you were speechless.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> I wish you were speechless.



me? or Ms T?


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> me? or Ms T?



The blonde bimbo from Gloucester.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

That Irish girl is just cuteness on a plate.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> That Irish girl is just cuteness on a plate.



She was great.  Fantastic phrasing for one so young.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> The blonde bimbo from Gloucester.



oh missed her as well!  Only caught a bit of the one from Hong Kong and the lovely little Irish one.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2011)

Well that was a new low. That spat was toe-curlingly stage-managed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm missing stuff, tv has started pixellating so having to retune


----------



## killer b (Aug 20, 2011)

who's supposed to be the nasty judge now? her from n-dubz?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2011)

killer b said:


> who's supposed to be the nasty judge now? her from n-dubz?



I have no idea who either of those women are 

Not quite sure about the guy that's not Louis either, but I'm guessing some boy band


----------



## Ms T (Aug 20, 2011)

It's Gary Barlow, Minnie.  From Take That.  One of the most famous boy bands ever!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2011)

Ms T said:


> It's Gary Barlow, Minnie. From Take That. One of the most famous boy bands ever!



oh right.  Robbie Williams was in that band wasn't he?

I think


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank fuck they haven't got Robbie Williams as a judge - I wouldn't be able to watch it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> That Irish girl is just cuteness on a plate.


She reminded me of Luna Lovegood.

The new judges are an improvement.


----------



## Geri (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone is an improvement upon Cheryl. How can someone with no talent judge others? I liked Danni as a judge though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> Anyone is an improvement upon Cheryl. How can someone with no talent judge others? I liked Danni as a judge though.



Her forehead disturbed me


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> Anyone is an improvement upon Cheryl. How can someone with no talent judge others? I liked Danni as a judge though.


I didn't like Danii.  I like Tulisa, though.  I even thought Gary Barlow was funny.  He's clearly doing the Simon role, but Simon's just so fake I want to punch him.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 20, 2011)

Gary is very masterful.


----------



## Griff (Aug 21, 2011)

The Irish girl was fantastic, serious finalist contender right from the start.

As for the twat who 'had matured', what a cunt.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2011)

Gary Barlow's very very dull isn't he?


----------



## pennimania (Aug 21, 2011)

Geri said:


> That Irish girl is just cuteness on a plate.



Here is the difference between us 

I thought she was nauseatingly 'sweet'and I disike singing through the nose - a sort of latterday Shirley Temple.

on the other hand I quite liked Frankie


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 21, 2011)

Griff said:


> As for the twat who 'had matured', what a cunt.


George.    He was excellent.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2011)

Geri said:


> Anyone is an improvement upon Cheryl. How can someone with no talent judge others?


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2011)

^ Is there a more slappable face?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I thought she was nauseatingly 'sweet'and I disike singing through the nose - a sort of latterday Shirley Temple.



I'm so glad someone finally agrees with me!

I thought she was putting it all on actually, both the 'sweet kookyness' and all the weird ways she pronounced the words she was singing. Although she is only 16, so even if she is being a bit fake, she's not necessarily doing it on purpose.


----------



## K1ck3m0n (Aug 22, 2011)

I liked the new judges too.  Tho my Wagner radar went into overdrive when Goldie came on, and then got voted through by all but Gary.  Please god, don't put her through from boot camp.   I can see Louis picking her if he gets the oldies..... And then it's joke act annoyance time all over again,  I kind of hope Gary is the voice of sanity this year and can persuade some of the others out of their "she's entertaining/people will love her" f**kwittery.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 22, 2011)

zoooo said:


> I'm so glad someone finally agrees with me!
> 
> I thought she was putting it all on actually, both the 'sweet kookyness' and all the weird ways she pronounced the words she was singing. Although she is only 16, so even if she is being a bit fake, she's not necessarily doing it on purpose.


 
Yup 

I never like that sort of 'cute' thing in man or beast. But mark my words - she'll get through to the final - they always have one like that.


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2011)

pennimania said:


> they always have one like that.



Aye, she'll be this year's Diana Vickers. My money's on her not wearing any shoes at some point.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 22, 2011)

NVP said:


> Aye, she'll be this year's Diana Vickers. My money's on her not wearing any shoes at some point.


 
Ugh


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2011)

NVP said:


> Aye, she'll be this year's Diana Vickers. My money's on her not wearing any shoes at some point.



Yep, I thought the very same thing. Diana Vickers MkII.
Winsome little cutie pie with talent who'll do well.

I thought her diction was a tad on the odd side when she was singing and she had a strange little warbly thing going on in her voice at certain points. But it worked for The Corrs, I suppose.


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought she was trying to imitate Dolores from the Cranberries.

There is no way she is anything like as annoying as Diana Vickers (yet).


----------



## pennimania (Sep 8, 2011)

And is it only me who hates the one who had the judges 'crying'?

she couldn't pronounce any consonants, sang through her nose and slagged off her home town.

'i errs i uh uh uh'  

only just watched it on Sky box thingy ...

bet she wins


----------



## pennimania (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh - and I hate people who go on about their 'nan' 

in or out of a wheelchair


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 9, 2011)

i don't hate her but she wasn't as amazing as the judges seemed to think. Bet they force her to have a massive makeover and image change. Her and Diane Vickers/Cranberries wannabe will be in top 10 definitely


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooh, I forgot I could post about this. Or perhaps I was not posting because I don't want anyone to know I watch it. And sometimes on a Saturday night as well.

ANYWAY. I have formed some opinions and here they are!

I liked that girl from Fife  She just needs some vegetables, some sun and a new jacket and she'll be fine.

I love love loved Gary picking up that loopy chaps jacket and shaking his hand and saying "Thanks for coming"  As someone on Twitter said - age has given him the regal stillness of a wise meerkat elder.

I like Kelly now. I didn't to start with but she's sweet and uhm brighter than I thought, says me.

Tulisa is too down-to-earth. This is not a criticism of her, I think she's cool, but the show just doesn't seem 'starry' anymore. Say what you like about Cheryl but she does/did have that glossy, untouchable sort of air about her, an x-factor, if you will. And Simon had a gravitas (and record label all of his very own to play with) that is sorely missing from the line-up now. Louis is a joke, imo.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 12, 2011)

I liked this guy - reminded me in the loosest way of David McAlmont. Best I can recall hearing by an absolute mile



Hopefully he won't get fucked by that great big twat Louis or by being on the show.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 12, 2011)

I loved that first chap that sang last night.  Can't remember his name though.  Was it Marcus or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 12, 2011)

I half watched that forces chap with the hat. "No, let me try again" then killing it. _Totally _Xfactor


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 12, 2011)

Kendra were bloody awful, Louis seemed keen to put them through though.  Maybe he fancied a "man" sandwich with them?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 12, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I half watched that forces chap with the hat. "No, let me try again" then killing it. _Totally _Xfactor


He's made it thru bootcamp to the final 12 as well.............


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 12, 2011)

felixthecat said:


> He's made it thru bootcamp to the final 12 as well.............



Gossip please..


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 12, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Gossip please..


I only know that cos I work the same place as him! He was mentored by Louis...


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 12, 2011)

felixthecat said:


> I only know that cos I work the same place as him! He was mentored by Louis...



PHONE HIM!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2011)

Why did they bring back the woman from the "girl band"?  She was fairly ordinary, and hit some extremely iffy notes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

No one's watching except me?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 25, 2011)

i'm watching  I'm always watching


----------



## moomoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i'm watching  I'm always watching



Ditto.


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2011)

Nobody is grabbing me so far. Most of them annoy me, but especially Kitty and the bloke who showed his arse. A favourite may emerge later.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 25, 2011)

Is that Kitty a clone of thingie from last year? You know who i mean, right? Better singer though, even if she does need a gigantic slap


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2011)

Katie Waissel (sp).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, yuk Frankie. 

But we're not 15 so he's just some mophead dipshit to us


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Is that Kitty a clone of thingie from last year? You know who i mean, right? Better singer though, even if she does need a gigantic slap


Kitty was flat as buggery during most of Feeling Good (except the refrain).  During one portion, she seemed genuinely not to know how it went.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

Ugh. More hicuppy crap.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 25, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ugh. More hicuppy crap.



Can't bear this one!  What's the attraction with weak voiced bimbo types?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't be racist moomoo!!! They are teeny little kidlets, not bimbos!


----------



## moomoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Dippy then.  Whatever.  I can't bear her!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh god kitty


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 25, 2011)

well what a suprise. Kittys through. Urgh


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2011)

How attention seeking!


----------



## moomoo (Sep 25, 2011)

Geri said:


> How attention seeking!



Oh?  I thought it was all genuine...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

YAY JADE!


----------



## moomoo (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to be in Gary's group.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 25, 2011)

moomoo said:


> I want to be in Gary's group.



Me too. I love Gary and his serious,pensive, stubbly face.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2011)

I like Kelly


----------



## Geri (Sep 25, 2011)

I like Kelly too - she is sparky. Tulisa is dull and reminds me of someone I don't like in real life.


----------



## Looby (Sep 25, 2011)

The over 25's they picked are an odd bunch aren't they?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> The over 25's they picked are an odd bunch aren't they?



They always are. I knew Louie would get them as the producers find it amusing to give him no chance of winning. He's the show's comedy side kick ain't he. I'd have quit by now.

I'm gutted that the groups are going to greece and not her two bed flat in Camden as someone suggested. Its not really Judge's Houses any more is it? Its judge's weekends holiday villas.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 26, 2011)

Gromit said:


> They always are. I knew Louie would get them as the producers find it amusing to give him no chance of winning. He's the show's comedy side kick ain't he. I'd have quit by now.
> 
> I'm gutted that the groups are going to greece and not her two bed flat in Camden as someone suggested. Its not really Judge's Houses any more is it? Its judge's weekends holiday villas.



You'd be fucked off to find out that one group is going to LA and another going to Miami them you end up going to bloody Greece


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

They had to put on a happyface for _Dublin _last time so Mykonos is a definite step up.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 26, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> You'd be fucked off to find out that one group is going to LA and another going to Miami them you end up going to bloody Greece



I don't know why they bother - one of them didn't know where Barcelona was? They should blindfold them for 8 hours and drive them to a field in Wales and tell them they're in Australia. They'll be none the wiser.


----------



## Termite Man (Sep 26, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> I don't know why they bother - one of them didn't know where Barcelona was? They should blindfold them for 8 hours and drive them to a field in Wales and tell them they're in Australia. They'll be none the wiser.


then line them up against a wall and shoot the lot. that will make the fuckers cry !!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2011)

S'near Spain, innit?

I like Craig - the big Scouse lad. He's funny "Deep breathe, Mother'  And the beaver faced cheeky one. Also like Jade but she's sooo shy, poor little scrap.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 26, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> S'near Spain, innit?
> 
> I like Craig - the big Scouse lad. He's funny "Deep breathe, Mother'  And the beaver faced cheeky one. Also like Jade but she's sooo shy, poor little scrap.



Justin Beaver..


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel sick just posting in this thread but............

The programme on last night was seen live by our temp. She said that there were some acts who were met with silence or even jeers at the live filming. Oddly some of these loser acts on the tv show were cheered wildly?


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2011)

But... hold on... that means...

OMG, this is massive.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> But... hold on... that means...
> 
> OMG, this is massive.



Ahhh.. you've seen the Lascel Woods porn video as well


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> But... hold on... that means...
> 
> OMG, this is massive.



I know, I know


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sure I've seen the same 2 girls look at each other meaningfully in the crowd when somebody hits a high note about 5 times and in 3 different cities.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> I'm sure I've seen the same 2 girls look at each other meaningfully in the crowd when somebody hits a high note about 5 times and in 3 different cities.


 
I noticed that 

and that ghastly complacent 'told you so' look that Gay gives to Kelly 

as always I hate nealy all of them yet enjoy watching the show - I've even stooped to watching the Ameican version


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I noticed that
> 
> and that ghastly complacent 'told you so' look that Gay gives to Kelly
> 
> as always I hate nealy all of them yet enjoy watching the show - I've even stooped to watching the Ameican version



They both get boring once the auditions are over though


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't believe Auntie Goldie has withdrawn due to family reasons.  http://xfactor.itv.com/2011/news/story/read_its-official-goldies-gone_item_100074.htm


----------



## miss direct (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh I enjoyed watching X Factor this weekend. A lot of contestants seem to have been watching Lady Gaga as they're really trying to be different and wear strange clothes. Makes it more interesting and funny though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol at Gary's reaction to Kendro going through---->   They are utterly shit.


----------



## Geri (Oct 1, 2011)

Those two Essex girls have great voices.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Aye, she'll be this year's Diana Vickers. My money's on her not wearing any shoes at some point.



I hope you made that bet! If so, congratulations on your winnings.


----------



## Geri (Oct 1, 2011)

Shut up Kitty.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 1, 2011)

Get in there Craig!


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I hope you made that bet! If so, congratulations on your winnings.


Balls.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

I thought with no Simon Cowell, we'd got rid of Sinitta, but noooooooooooooooooooooo, she has to get in on the act.

WTF?  She's a one-hit wonder who went out with Simon Cowell yonks ago.  Why is she still getting her Z-list face on the box.  And guaranteed, every season you'll get to see her in a bikini.  Does the woman live in a bikini?


----------



## pennimania (Oct 2, 2011)

Right.

I am still hating that ghastly hiccuping Irish woman, and the dead eyed woman from Fife (UGH) and even more so the 'silly me' woman with horrid eyebrows in the 25 plus group.

Thought all the boys were pathetic except Frankie.

but will still be watching it in December 

I live in the back of beyond  - what's you lot's excuse  ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I live in the back of beyond - what's you lot's excuse  ?



Allows me to play on the computer without getting into anything


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't like Frankie, or the Essex boy, or Kitty.

The girls are all OK but they need to get their own style, as they are all trying to sound like Adele -  apart from Janet, who is trying to sound like the Cranberries singer or Diana Vickers. I like Misha a lot, but not keen on the rapping. 

The kid who looks like Jimmy Osmond was terrible - was his audition a fluke or what, because he was bad at Boot Camp as well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2011)

Geri said:


> The kid who looks like Jimmy Osmond was terrible - was his audition a fluke or what, because he was bad at Boot Camp as well.


Strange, wasn't it?  Because he was just _so_ out of tune, how could he possibly sing on thinking it was going OK?

I think he needs to do some ear training (recognising intervals and pitch), because his first audition was good, so he can clearly hit the notes when he starts in the right place.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 2, 2011)

I <3 Robbie


----------



## smmudge (Oct 2, 2011)

pennimania said:


> I live in the back of beyond - what's you lot's excuse  ?



Research purposes


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2011)

Also, at Kelly's house, either she or her mate said (I can't remember the exact words): "I'm worried about her versatility.  But her voice is unlimited."  What?

I always thought that versatility line the judges trotted out meant nothing at all, and that just proves it.  It's just a thing they think they should say.


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2011)

It's time!


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2011)

Quite pleased with the decisions so far - apart from Frankie.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2011)

Louis Walsh is a git of epic proportions.


----------



## Geri (Oct 2, 2011)

I swear he is not right in the head.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2011)

How on earth can she think Luna Lovegood can do "something different every week" but not Jade? Stupid woman.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> How on earth can she think Luna Lovegood can do "something different every week" but not Jade? Stupid woman.



Thank fuck   I'd been trying to work out who the fuck she reminded me of for weeks


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2011)

Is Jade the Scottish girl?  I've not been paying much attention but she was the one that really stood out for us - she was amazing!... that "quirky" blonde girl was very annoying.... although it feels horrible to say such a thing about such a young girl.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2011)

It comes to something when Lou seems the most genuine person on the show when dealing with his final picks.

The other three just seemed so scripted doing a job false. If that makes sense?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh dear. Who is doing the makeover intro shot this year?

They suck.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok. What happened to Goldie. I was fast forwarding through the programme but was very cross that the Irish arse said yes to her and not Sammi. But then when it came to the summary Sammie was there.
I'm not complaining but what went on?


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2011)

Me76 said:


> Ok. What happened to Goldie. I was fast forwarding through the programme but was very cross that the Irish arse said yes to her and not Sammi. But then when it came to the summary Sammie was there.
> I'm not complaining but what went on?



She was worried that she would be the joke contestant and didn't want to be that.

1. She was correct.
2. Jedward are raking it in. Is being a joke so bad if you are having the last laugh?

Justice has been done though. Its not right to drop real singers just to spice up the show with someone who cant win.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Is Jade the Scottish girl? I've not been paying much attention but she was the one that really stood out for us - she was amazing!... that "quirky" blonde girl was very annoying.... although it feels horrible to say such a thing about such a young girl.


Yes, Jade was the girl from Fife with a great voice. But for some reason a great voice is not what Kelly was after. I can't remember her exact excuse, but it was crap. But she did say she wanted someone who could do "something different every week". Which Luna Lovegood will demonstrably not deliver: it'll be the exact same breathy, hiccuppy, cookiness every time. Big band week? Oh, exactly the same as Motown Week. And Queen week. And Death Metal week.

It's quite clear that the judges are told what the ideal quota of characters is for X Factor, and "the best singers" doesn't come into it. (In fact, I strongly suspect that scouts go out well ahead of the auditions and actively invite people they want in the live show section to audition).


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2011)

urgh. I missed x factor all weekend but just caught up with the xtra factor last night. I can't BELIEVE they didn't put Jade through. She was one of the few I actually liked. But maybe they'll bring her back? They always do some kind of wildcard week, don't they.
As usual, loads of the judges choices REALLY annoyed me. Of course lots of the contestents are put through just bcos they'll make 'good' tv/get in the papers/get everyone talking (even if it's saying how awful they are)

And also, is it just me, who thinks that guy Frankie with the riddiculous hair is crap? I mean he's less crap than the other guys, but crap all the same!


----------



## clicker (Oct 3, 2011)

Did I imagine it or are marks and spencers using the final 16 in their winter fashion campaign?? Am sure I read that somewhere...

All the men  ( ok most ) have that dodgy hair cut thing going on....my daughter told me it is Justin beiber's fault...thankfully I have no idea if that is correct.

Was looking forward to jade too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2011)

clicker said:


> Did I imagine it or are marks and spencers using the final 16 in their winter fashion campaign?? Am sure I read that somewhere...


http://corporate.marksandspencer.com/page.aspx?pointerid=df24d0cbb6114678871f4624245ebec1



> Marks & Spencer On Trend For The X Factor 2011
> 
> M&S announced as the brand new and exclusive fashion partner of The X Factor!
> 
> London, 19 August 2011: As the UK gets ready for this Saturday's launch of the most eagerly anticipated show of the year, Marks & Spencer (M&S) is delighted to announce that it has secured an exciting agreement to become the exclusive fashion partner of The X Factor 2011.



Your daughter is right about the backwards-in-a-wind-tunnel hair "style".  The consolation is that they'll look back on it in later life and think what fools they've been.

(I have nothing at all to say about hair in the early 80s... ).


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

Remember it's not a singing competition but who can generate most column inches thus selling more records to the stupid.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2011)

Actually, Death Metal Week would be great.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2011)

‘the new Gamu’

Who? Oh, yeah.


----------



## clicker (Oct 3, 2011)

I am glad Goldie saw sense...there are already a sufficient  number of acts to put the kettle on to....hope jonjo doesnt crack up too soon , quite like his voice and altho I missed the boys category am assuming the olly murs one got through?


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

Jade isn't going to sell records end of story.  Re Goldie, just a one trick pony who can't sing.  Maybe if she could actually sing and be sleazy like Kitty she might have a chance.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2011)

Luna has no range, Jade at least had potential.

They all sound like Adele for a reason, you know.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

Adele is so boring though. Singing about bloody breakups all the time can't she sing about something different?


----------



## g force (Oct 3, 2011)

Jade was never going to be picked...they've played the plump scottish card before and it only sold one single.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

She's slim by UK standards.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2011)

This may have something to do with Goldie's sudden realisation?



> During conversations with her 52-year-old BBC chairman husband David Webb, she is reported to have decided to quit the show.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/3834602/X-Factors-Goldie-Cheung-I-quit.html

Was it a case of her husband not wanting his career affected?  Or just his knowledge of the entertinment industry informing the sane part of her mind?


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

Controlling husband shatters Goldies dreams.


----------



## Stash (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope that Jonjo wins and gets out of the army. Not that I’m bothered one way or the other about his singing, but if he cracks up during a conversation with Louis Walsh then what’s he going to be like in a gun battle with the Taliban?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2011)

Apparently, Goldie didn't want to be this year's Wagner and her husband actually only used to work with Chris Patton, who is now controller of the BBC. Something got mangled up there.

I quite like, uhm, is it Rythmix? The put-together girl band with the rapping and beatboxing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 7, 2011)

What is this thread doing on page 3?! Disgraceful.

Has anyone seen Luna lovegods makeover? She's now a red head with gleaming white teeth....
Also, has anyone heard the rumours about tomorow? Heard some announcement on the radio about them getting rid of quarter of the contestents.


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2011)

Stash said:


> I hope that Jonjo wins and gets out of the army. Not that I’m bothered one way or the other about his singing, but if he cracks up during a conversation with Louis Walsh then what’s he going to be like in a gun battle with the Taliban?


I thought that too. Even our soldiers are snivelling wimps these days.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 7, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Also, has anyone heard the rumours about tomorow? Heard some announcement on the radio about them getting rid of quarter of the contestents.



Well there's only 10 weeks till the weekend before xmas, so they're gonna have to get chopping.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 7, 2011)

Geri said:


> I thought that too. Even our soldiers are snivelling wimps these days.



It's new man soldier Geri.   They probably group hug in the middle of battle


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 7, 2011)

13 weeks til last weekend before Xmas, surely?


----------



## smmudge (Oct 7, 2011)

in 11 weeks it'll be the 23rd December...won't it....?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2011)

hurray its x factor night 

Not a bad thing, but feeling a bit of x factor overkill atm - Thurs & Fri X factor usa, then Sat & Sun our one  Comparing the two though really does highlight the massively higher standard of the US contestents. Some of the ones last night were just riddiculously good. Esp that little girl (the 12 yr old with the big hair) The US judges (Simon aside, obviously) are utterly pants though. What happened to Randy? Bring back Randy!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 8, 2011)

smmudge said:


> in 11 weeks it'll be the 23rd December...won't it....?


That's why...



Spoiler:  X factor



...4 finalists are going home tonight.  Yes, _4_.


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> hurray its x factor night
> 
> Not a bad thing, but feeling a bit of x factor overkill atm - Thurs & Fri X factor usa, then Sat & Sun our one  Comparing the two though really does highlight the massively higher standard of the US contestents. Some of the ones last night were just riddiculously good. Esp that little girl (the 12 yr old with the big hair) The US judges (Simon aside, obviously) are utterly pants though. What happened to Randy? Bring back Randy!



I must admit I am enjoying X Factor USA a lot more - I actually have some favourites, whereas in ours I don't really care about any of them much.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2011)

Geri said:


> I must admit I am enjoying X Factor USA a lot more - I actually have some favourites, whereas in ours I don't really care about any of them much.



who do you like? I have no idea of names, but I like the 12 year old girl and the super nervous girl who has no confidence. And a couple of the guys are pretty good too. There's still too many of them, but I can see that at least half a dozen have the potential to be stars. In our x factor, no one stands out apart from the stereotypical 'quirky' ones, who don't have a huge amount of talent (imo) Hello luna lovegod.


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2011)

Jazzlyn (the nervous 16 year old) Melanie Amaro and one of the blokes whose name I have temporarily forgotten.


----------



## Epico (Oct 8, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> I like the 12 year old girl



If its the same one I'm thinking of, I can't stand her - far too smug and a bit of a petulant brat. And I think 12 is far too young to be on a show like the xfactor. If they've got the talent, and it's something they still want to do when they're 16-18 - then they should wait until then.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah she's an annoying over confident brat, but she does have an amazing voice, especially for a 12 yr old.


----------



## juice_terry (Oct 8, 2011)

They have been shit tonight


----------



## clicker (Oct 8, 2011)

hhhm...no one has set the stage alight yet....mediocre vocals so far....the girl sitting on the piano has been the best imo and she is almost instantly forgettable....maybe they're all toooooo nervous?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2011)

well we do have kitty and luna lovegod to come 

i loved it when Gary said that first girl group was the best the x factor had ever had. That's hardly saying much  Has there EVER been an x factor girl group that has been anything than utter pants? I can't even remember any of them.

ok so my predictions so far for people being kicked out tomorow. Definitely this crap girl group who are on right now. That incredibley dull army guy...


----------



## madzone (Oct 8, 2011)

Did Gary just call those two women 'over 70's'?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2011)

didn't hear that!

but what's up with this guy dressed up like artful dodger on the set of Oliver Twist  Booooring


----------



## smmudge (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think I've heard a tune yet that spanned a range bigger than a perfect 5th


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2011)

riddiculous costume. I hate the way x factors become so stylised. Hate all the dancers and fancy stage stuff. That should all come in the last few weeks not right at the start


----------



## juice_terry (Oct 8, 2011)

there we go Misha |Elliot only 1/2 decent performance thus far


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 8, 2011)

you think? I was too distracted by her riddiculous lady gaga style outfit.


----------



## juice_terry (Oct 8, 2011)

wasn't watching tbh was listening to it in the background, only one so far I think has sounded any good


----------



## magneze (Oct 8, 2011)

Misha looks like the finished article already tbh. The rest look like karaoke singers on a slightly better stage so far.


----------



## Santino (Oct 8, 2011)

I think we should call Gary's bluff.


----------



## magneze (Oct 8, 2011)

Kitty also brilliant, apart from the terrifying eye makeup.


----------



## juice_terry (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Geri said:


> I must admit I am enjoying X Factor USA a lot more - I actually have some favourites, whereas in ours I don't really care about any of them much.



I think this is the first time I've ever enjoyed the American one more.  Not sure what's gone wrong with the UK show this year

However, I can't really think who I like on the American one as I only keep catching bits and bobs of it and teh American shows annoy me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> riddiculous costume. I hate the way x factors become so stylised. Hate all the dancers and fancy stage stuff. That should all come in the last few weeks not right at the start



argh, I hate hate hate the dancers


----------



## madamv (Oct 9, 2011)

Misha is the only contender for me just now.   The others arent really anything to write home about, but some were entertaining.  Me and sparklefish enjoyed it.   Nothing better to do on a Saturday night, it fills my gap.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 9, 2011)

They might as well stop the show and give it to Misha now. Full package of vocal and performance.  

I am quite enjoying Marcus too. Although that might have a bit mire to do with his pretty boy looks than anything else.  

To go from the girls the dark haired one, is it Sophie? 

To go from the boys, the one with the guitar. 

To go from the groups, I don't really care as long as Two Shoes stay. 

Over 25s, soldier boy to go.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm always amazed, every single year, how they end up with a final group of contestents that are mostly forgettable and crap. I mean, out of all the thousands who auditioned, i just don't get how they couldn't end up with a more talented final line up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2011)

No no no 

Stella's To Goes;

Amelia Lily (nice girl, terrible song)
Johnny Robinson (not a hope in hell of selling more than 2,000 records causing more than a couple of downloads)
Boy with guitar (warbler)
Two Shoes (novelty act)


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No no no
> 
> Stella's To Goes;
> 
> ...



Amelia Lily was too dated last night. We don't need another Christina/Kelly Clarkson.

She has a great voice but she looked like she was in 80s week.

Two Shoes are lovely but out of the groups they were the worst. 

Madamv and I were in hysterics at the end when the brunette one had her lippy plastered all round her mouth. 

I can't call it for the boys.

Soldier boy for the overs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2011)

Johnny Robinson though? Sweet man but come on.


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Johnny Robinson though? Sweet man but come on.



Louis is a loon, he'll keep Johnny for the novelty vote. He's this years Jedward/Wagner. I wouldn't be surprised if he's been told to keep him in by the producers.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 9, 2011)

Last night's show was absolutely diabolical, wasn't it? 

Felt sorry for the lass stranded on the piano. She had her legs clamped so firmly together in case we got a shot of her crutch 

Johnjo wtf? like an out of tune BNP advert .

Agree about the girl with smeary lipstick - a sort of latterday Robert Smith only a woman and without any good songs.


----------



## Griff (Oct 9, 2011)

Only saw tin-foil man, then watched something else. Good grief.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure why everyone thinks Kitty is so good - she is hitting a few duff notes.

And she looks like Danny La Rue.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2011)

Power surge as a billion kettles go on during Cardle. 

I like Craig, Marcus, Micha, Sophie, Rythmix, The Risk and Nu Vibe. The rest can die in a fire.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow you like a lot of them 5t3lla! I don't care about a single one of them yet.

And as for that Cardle guy - did he *really* win last year?! God what a totally forgetable bore. Has he even had a hit single since the last show?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2011)

Bald posh bloke who pretends to be a plumber as he has no real identity. Which people like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

I've just come in from kitchen.  Who's this big black guy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Wow you like a lot of them 5t3lla! I don't care about a single one of them yet.
> 
> And as for that Cardle guy - did he *really* win last year?! God what a totally forgetable bore. Has he even had a hit single since the last show?



I only like Rythmix a little bit an I misspoke about Nu Vibe, sorry. I wonder who I meant? I'm typing on a tiny phone screen. 

Lucie Cave from heat mag tweeted that the last Cardle pic they printed he was fingering his gf in the park


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2011)

Leather jacket. He's a bad boy. You know who is he is btw


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just come in from kitchen. Who's this big black guy?



Cee Lo Green innit.

Anyway, finally caught up and my to goes are the same as 5t3lla's.  However, I do think Jonjo should go rather than Jonny, but he won't cos of the "journey" bollocks


----------



## magneze (Oct 9, 2011)

Matt Cardle gets in a final performance before obscurity hits. And why not. I put the rubbish out. Did I miss much?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2011)

magneze said:


> Matt Cardle gets in a final performance before obscurity hits. And why not. I put the rubbish out. Did I miss much?



Nope. You missed nowt.
An hour of this is bonkers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2011)

Being reminded of Jonjo's perf and he was fucking dreadful. 

I'm also UTTERLY distraught about what they've done to Sophie's fringe! A heavy straight ON TREND one would be perfect for her - she's got lovely eyes. Instead it's some feathery bullshit that makes her look ancient


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Cee Lo Green innit.



Oh, know the song, but wouldn't know who sang it


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Being reminded of Jonjo's perf and he was fucking dreadful.
> 
> I'm also UTTERLY distraught about what they've done to Sophie's fringe! A heavy straight ON TREND one would be perfect for her - she's got lovely eyes. Instead it's some feathery bullshit that makes her look ancient



I did think it was weird when they were saying she looked beautiful. The hair was awful and as for the skirt *sickface*


----------



## madamv (Oct 9, 2011)

They are gonna drag this out for half an hour!?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

FUCK ME!  LOUIS GOT IT RIGHT FOR ONCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe the crowd convinced him.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 9, 2011)

I know wtf. They could've done this in 5 mins at the end of yesterday's show.


----------



## madamv (Oct 9, 2011)

Aw he is so cute....  sniff


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

madamv said:


> Aw he is so cute.... sniff



 A bit too orange tbf though


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2011)

Frankie's legs look like they are made of plasticine.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2011)

You know in Withnail & I when Danny gets that doll out "what pisses and shits itself"? He says "It's horrible really but the little girls love it"

That's what I think about Frankie ^


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2011)

Get on with it Tulisa. She's really getting on my nerves already. 

2/2 so far. Two Shoes off next.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Get on with it Tulisa. She's really getting on my nerves already.
> 
> 2/2 so far. Two Shoes off next.



FFS, almost thought she was going to take the girls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 9, 2011)

Unfair dismissal - maternity. Employment Tribunal!


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2011)

Amelia Lily for the girls for 4/4.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

They were so sweet bless em.  I kind of *heart* The Shoes


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 9, 2011)

yeah.. I liked them too - listening to them last night reminded me of how I used to enjoy bananarama... shame they're gone.


----------



## madamv (Oct 9, 2011)

*high fives sparklefish


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2011)

who has actually gone?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

Well 3 out of 4 ain't bad.  And I was basing that on Louis' normally terrible decisions.

So - betting for next week?  Rhythmix and Kitty bottom 2 I reckon on the basis that no one normally likes girl groups and the press have already got it in for Kitty.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> who has actually gone?



Two Shoes, Jonjo, Amelia Lily and the floppy haired bloke who played the guitar last night.  I've already forgotten his name


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 9, 2011)

i'd have picked two of those. thought dull-but-pretty girl on the piano should have gone instead of the pink-haired one. and i liked two shoes. although the brunette had a very bad fall from the ugly tree.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

(((((floppy haired bloke who played the guitar last night)))))


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> (((((floppy haired bloke who played the guitar last night)))))


Hat guy?  He was crap last night.

I'm glad some of them are saying they're going to keep on making music.  It used to bug me when they all said: "the dream is over! (sob)".  No it isn't, and you're better off without this millstone.

Oh, and Matt Cardie and Gary wrote that dirge?  It was like watching someone watching pain dry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

[danny la rouge, post: 10527935"]Hat guy? He was crap last night.

? It was like watching someone watching pain dry.[/quote]

It was a joke about nipsla already forgetting his name, as have I


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It was a joke about nipsla already forgetting his name, as have I


I see.  But his name _was_ Hat Guy.

They seldom get their real names in our house.  It's like not naming animals you're going to eat, I suppose...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I see.  But his name _was_ Hat Guy.
> 
> They seldom get their real names in our house. It's like not naming animals you're going to eat, I suppose...



I see.  Was Guy his middle name or surname?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Hat guy? He was crap last night.
> 
> I'm glad some of them are saying they're going to keep on making music. It used to bug me when they all said: "the dream is over! (sob)". No it isn't, and you're better off without this millstone.
> 
> Oh, and Matt Cardie and Gary wrote that dirge? *It was like watching someone watching pain dry.*



I don't know if that's an intentional typo but a fair assessment nonetheless


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I don't know if that's an intentional typo but a fair assessment nonetheless


I'm going to go with deliberate.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 10, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Johnjo wtf? like an out of tune BNP advert


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> i'd have picked two of those. thought dull-but-pretty girl on the piano should have gone instead of the pink-haired one. and i liked two shoes. *although the brunette had a very bad fall from the ugly tree*.



Liberal mask-slip


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2011)

All the shit ones gone...although seeing Matt Cardle may make them think twice about winning. As per usual any semblance of originality or difference has been stripped away to reveal a bland as hell singer. Oh but look he's got a guitar! Who the fuck cares. Terrible song, terrible performance.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 10, 2011)

Being incredibely sad, I often watch the xtra factor & on that last night, the boys went to a club in Camden where Cardle was playing a gig. The clip only showed about 10 seconds of him singing, but it was absolutely terrible, which I don't think a single person in the entire world could disagree with. And the boys were obviously given some script to read with appropriate facial expresssions as they were all like 'oh wow, that was incredible. My dream is to be Matt Cardle he's ammmaaaaazing what a star' etc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Being incredibely sad, I often watch the xtra factor & on that last night, the boys went to a club in Camden where Cardle was playing a gig. The clip only showed about 10 seconds of him singing, but it was absolutely terrible, which I don't think a single person in the entire world could disagree with. And the boys were obviously given some script to read with appropriate facial expresssions as they were all like 'oh wow, that was incredible. My dream is to be Matt Cardle he's ammmaaaaazing what a star' etc.



Ew! Creepy-crawly painful bullshit! Ew!


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2011)

as crawly as Mr Walsh's "downlaod it off iTunes now!"...awful


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone noticed that Dermot O'Leary is also playing Sir Percival on Merlin? Saturday is a busy evening for him. He has to race across to ITV, and whip the chain mail off, then hug losers.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 11, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Amelia Lily for the girls for 4/4.



Don't worry she has good old Frankie for sympathy and sex!  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/3863752/Frankie-Cocozza-comforts-axed-Amelia.html


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2011)

She strikes me as someone who has been very spoilt by her parents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

Is she the one who had to point out the fact that she was one of the youngest contestants in the show whilst sitting next to Mischa and Janet or was that someone else?


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2011)

She'll be back next year I reckon....to be honest I preferred her before the pink parissiene poodle makeover....looking like an extra from a Duran Duran video was never going to cut the mustard.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 11, 2011)

I blame the song tbh.


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I blame the song tbh.



true...the whole thing was so dated and not in a good way....can't imagine any of them bettering Misha at the moment.


----------



## madamv (Oct 11, 2011)

Yup, that was the first thing sparklefish said, that the song was dated.   I thought it was good as it was heavyed up a bit....   But by half way through the show, retrospectively it was arse...  She can sing, without a doubt, she will do Butlins for a bit....


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 14, 2011)

She won't be forgotten.  When Frankie cashes in on his BB/ I'm a Celebrity appearance her name will be immortalised on his bottom!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm in with a cold 

New Vibe = rubbish. Boring. No Vibe. 
Sami = alright... average. 
Craig = I love him
Janet = Woah, that's was AWFUL


----------



## miss direct (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm watching online...keeps freezing when the judges make their comments. From what I've seen so far, I'm not impressed by any of them. Boring song choices, mediocre performances. Janet is too affected.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You know in Withnail & I when Danny gets that doll out "what pisses and shits itself"? He says "It's horrible really but the little girls love it"
> 
> That's what I think about Frankie ^



Im quoting myself as this is one of the truest and funniest things I've ever said. I wish it would fit on Twitter


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2011)

I swear if that Janet doesn't stop doing that stupid thing with her voice I'm going to kick the telly in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm in with a cold
> 
> New Vibe = rubbish. Boring. No Vibe.
> Sami = alright... average.
> ...



I've missed most of it as I'm busy but Janet murdered Elvis


----------



## miss direct (Oct 15, 2011)

ugh hate this performance already but already hated the song


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

miss direct said:


> ugh hate this performance already but already hated the song



same as.  Think I'm going to go and strip some more wallpaper.  Almost wish I'd already done the painting so I could watch it dry


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> same as. Think I'm going to go and strip some more wallpaper. Almost wish I'd already done the painting so I could watch it dry


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm not particularly impressed by any of them so far. Craig was the best of a bad bunch, but he doesn't have much charisma.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

madzone said:


> I swear if that Janet doesn't stop doing that stupid thing with her voice I'm going to kick the telly in



At some point they're going to have to ramp up the bpm and she'll be fucked. Haha imagine her having to do dancing?? Lol


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

Awww tweeting Kylie  I mean, he's a waste of a place but such a sweet, dippy man.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

Fuck! Was so busy posting I didn't see what he looks like!!!!! Ahahaha! Cheap Pete Burns and that's saying something. Snort.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

I didn't mind Johnny's performance  I shouldn't imagine he's at risk.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2011)

well I have to admit I really enjoyed that.... the rest were soooooooo boring - he's just a lot of fun!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree with Tulisa. Marcus wasn't great just now but he's usually fab so KEEP.


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2011)

Sarah Brightman.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 15, 2011)

Usher vs a goat:

http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?vide...://www.youtube.com/v/06CvUjLgK5g&start2=0&h=1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

I like Rythmix.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

Mischa  singing teensy bit dodge but 100% style 

God, I cringe everytime Louis says "You're like..." or "We need a new..." His brain > cakehole interface is a fucking liability.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Mischa B is just in a whole other league.  She already looks like a star.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

I like Mischa, but would be tempted to cut her hair off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Mischa B is just in a whole other league.  She already looks like a star.



There's an option for a deal with all of them innit. So even if she doesn't win theres no reason she can't be a massive popstar  She just won't get Xmas #1 

I like The Risk but that was dull. Still better than No Vibe tho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> There's an option for a deal with all of them innit. So even if she doesn't win theres no reason she can't be a massive popstar  She just won't get Xmas #1
> 
> I like The Risk but that was dull. Still better than No Vibe tho.



is that the four lads who have just sung?

Don't know if it's them that's dull, but the song certainly is


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2011)

I think they work well as a group. Not really my cup of tea though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

Geri said:


> I think they work well as a group. Not really my cup of tea though.



I'm not into all these boy bands with their droney songs


----------



## miss direct (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok this girl is good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

boring song though


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2011)

I like Sophie, shames she's getting overlooked. Alexandra was for a bit too though iirc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah. It's good, technically, but Gary is right (of course *simper*). Being good isn't enough. 

Kitty does Bjork!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> I like Sophie, shames she's getting overlooked. Alexandra was for a bit too though iirc.



For good reason imo


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> For good reason imo



: D


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2011)

What the festering fuck is this? I fucking hate Kitty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh! Kitty is doing Good Performance! Like it  she's a looser though. Oh well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> What the festering fuck is this? I fucking hate Kitty.



Tbh I didn't look at it  Sounded good though.


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2011)

She's doing alright but she irritates me too much. 

Fucking Tulisa is getting on my tits, just shut up.


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2011)

She's fucking nuts isn't she?


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2011)

Is kitty a bloke?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

Quick quick! Die Hard 2 on 4 now!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that the airport one?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Is that the airport one?



Yes! It's my dream to be able to recite it word for word. Only 14 more views ^_^


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Im quoting myself as this is one of the truest and funniest things I've ever said. I wish it would fit on Twitter



I was thinking about that earlier today, although I didn't remember it was you who posted it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> I was thinking about that earlier today, although I didn't remember it was you who posted it.



Grrrrrr. Next thing you know Grace Dent'll say it and everyone will think she's hilaire  Me! It's MINE


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 15, 2011)

If anyone works out why it isn't assumed they'll just try and land the planes in the absence of ATC radio communication, rather than let them drop out of the sky for want of fuel, let me know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh dear, did I miss Kitty?

TFFT.  I've just come in to watch the end of it and it's finished


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> If anyone works out why it isn't assumed they'll just try and land the planes in the absence of ATC radio communication, rather than let them drop out of the sky for want of fuel, let me know



You can stick your plot holes up your BUM


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 15, 2011)

It's dark, isn't it? And there are no landing lights. Hence the clever trick with burning aviation fuel at the end.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

The beacon thing is turned off too. Impossible to land in a snowstorm without it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't think faxed fingerprints would be identifiable though, I'll concede that.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 15, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The beacon thing is turned off too. Impossible to land in a snowstorm without it.



They can land at any airport in the North East of America, and it's easily doable without lights, especially if the alternative is dropping out of the sky.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2011)

just catching up with this on itv1 +1 now. Am i the only one who thinks Misha's version of that song was crap and annoying? Ok so she has the lady gaga inspired styling and she has a voice, but I HATED what she did to that song.
Thankfully I seem to have missed Luna Lovegod. Phew!


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't think I liked any of it tonight, really.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2011)

What did the judges have to say about Janet this week? Missed the whole first half. Were they all as gushy about her as usual? Read that she missed her grandad's funeral to sing tonight


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 16, 2011)

Who is Marcus? Eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Who is Marcus? Eh?


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks 5t3lla; but ... eeer ,,, I have not once noticed him before?  I started watching from bootcamp onwards.  I know they all blur into one in the beginning but where was I last week?  Doing crosswords I think.  Completely missed him. Must have been completely st/zoned out.
Good Morning!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


>



I like Marcus.  He's sweet.  Can't say I remember what he sang last night though so can't have impressed me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Thanks 5t3lla; but ... eeer ,,, I have not once noticed him before? I started watching from bootcamp onwards. I know they all blur into one in the beginning but where was I last week? Doing crosswords I think. Completely missed him. Must have been completely st/zoned out.
> Good Morning!



Morning!   Gary said he had a very "90's voice", meaning, I think, Take That-ish and not very unusual but tbh I rather like it. He's good, makes stuff sound good and listenable but maybe too ordinary to win. Same prob with Sophie maybe.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I like Marcus. He's sweet. Can't say I remember what he sang last night though so can't have impressed me.



Good enough to be safe, I think.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

who's going tonight then?
Most of them were so dull i can barely remember anything about them from last night. I wonder if kitty actually has any fans out there like she thinks she does...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> who's going tonight then?
> Most of them were so dull i can barely remember anything about them from last night. I wonder if kitty actually has any fans out there like she thinks she does...



Brian May likes her! Uhm 

Girls: Janet was shit but I think she's default-safe at the moment so Sophie? 
Boys: Frankie, I wish  Hmm, all safe?
Groups: New Vibe were shite but little girls do the voting so groups = all safe
Overs: Kitty is always in peril.

In short: no idea. Sophie? Kitty?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

hmmm i don't think Sophie will go. Not this week anyway. And I think even if Kitty has no fans, it'll be rigged so she stays just bcos she makes the headlines. She'll prob be in the bottom 2 but will her scrape her way into next week.
I think that other woman is a bit crap and dull and pointless - I'm really bad with names. She's in the overs.... is it Luci? Can't quite imagine who would be voting for her.

Btw - isn't the 'overs' a bit stupid. I mean, a couple of them can't be much older than 25 (Mischa B) And then the 'unders' (ie boys and girls), some of them are prob in their early 20's (ie sophie). So whats the bloody point


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you mean Sami in the Overs? She's 30-something, so is Kitty. Johnny is 45. Mischa and Sophie are 19!

What you on about, girl?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> hmmm i don't think Sophie will go. Not this week anyway. And I think even if Kitty has no fans, it'll be rigged so she stays just bcos she makes the headlines. She'll prob be in the bottom 2 but will her scrape her way into next week.
> I think that other woman is a bit crap and dull and pointless - I'm really bad with names. She's in the overs.... is it Luci? Can't quite imagine who would be voting for her.
> 
> Btw - isn't the 'overs' a bit stupid. I mean, a couple of them can't be much older than 25 (Mischa B) And then the 'unders' (ie boys and girls), some of them are prob in their early 20's (ie sophie). So whats the bloody point



and why don't we have any 12-year-olds like the American show?

and why do the Americans win $5m


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you mean Sami in the Overs? She's 30-something, so is Kitty. Johnny is 45. Mischa and Sophie are 19!
> What you on about, girl?



Sami that's it yeah. Really - Kitty is over 30? And Mischa and Sophie only 19? Ok fair enough, am obv no good with names or judging ages


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Sami that's it yeah. Really - Kitty is over 30? And Mischa and Sophie only 19? Ok fair enough, am obv no good with names or judging ages



I thought Mischa was younger.  I'm useless with ages obviously


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

You're both rubbish  And doubly rubbish as you've made me look at Xfactor wikipedia page 

Kitty is 26 and Sami is 31 so I was misremembering there. Janet is 16! Marcus and Craig are 23 and Frankie should never see his 19th brithday


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> You're both rubbish  And doubly rubbish as you've made me look at Xfactor wikipedia page
> 
> Kitty is 26 and Sami is 31 so I was misremembering there. Janet is 16! Marcus and Craig are 23 and Frankie should never see his 19th brithday



I knew Janet was 16.  So how old's Mischa?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I knew Janet was 16. So how old's Mischa?



Ffs! I said just up there! 

Don't start. I'm ill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Ffs! I said just up there!
> 
> Don't start. I'm ill



Sorry, missed that  

How old are the members of Nu Vibe?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 16, 2011)

Apparently Misha has been mean and nasty to the production crew

Rythmix are good but all the other female singers annoy me in one way or another


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok, just watching the performances on catch up in advance of the results.  So far agree with Gary re No Vibe and Sami.  Sami's got a great voice but it was a bit cruise ship.  New Vibe were mince.  Quite liked Craig although shit song.  Janet + Elvis - HORROR  

More updates soon


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Frankie can die in a fire.  Dreadful song.  Made worse by the fact he can't really sing


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

I *heart* Johnny


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Rhythmix are ok I spose.

I love Marcus, but thought it was a shit song.  I think he might be in danger with that


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Mischa B ftw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

*dingding* round 2!

Mince


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

OK -run out of time.  I'm guessing The RIsk were ok, Sophie was good but dull and Kitty was bonkers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Apparently Misha has been mean and nasty to the production crew



"She'll take that with a pinch of salt" confirmed a source close to 5t3IIa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> OK -run out of time.  I'm guessing The RIsk were ok, Sophie was good but dull and Kitty was bonkers



 how did you do that???! 

Dermot! Oh! Leary! 

What is 'the wanted'? Don't like the sound of that at all.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Is it just me who when they introduce Dermot hope's to hear Murnaghan instead of O'Leary 

Katy Perry


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> how did you do that???!
> 
> Dermot! Oh! Leary!
> 
> What is 'the wanted'? Don't like the sound of that at all.



I am Kelly Rowlands 

The Wanted = Mince


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes! They've sorted out Sophie's fringe!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

I like Katy Perry  That fireworks sing made me cry once when I was having my Monthly Inconvenience


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

I quite liked the group number.  Although it did show up that Frankie is the weakest singer in the competition


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I like Katy Perry  That fireworks sing made me cry once when I was having my Monthly Inconvenience



Tbf I will cry if I have a big poo when I'm on the blob.  Which is about the same as Katy Perry imho


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Elvish Presley. Lol. 

You saw that hilaire thing I said about Frankie, didn't you? Didn't you?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2011)

What the bloody hell is Tulisa wearing?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Elvish Presley. Lol.
> 
> You saw that hilaire thing I said about Frankie, didn't you? Didn't you?



Yes.  Yes I did.  I hope it's prophetic


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok - the highlights prove I am psychic


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Yes.  Yes I did.  I hope it's prophetic



Noooo. That'd mean a nation of pubescents in trouble with their rents for caning the phone bill


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

THIS IS RISIBLE. 

LIGHTNING 
FRIGHTNING

 

The Risk are better than this shower.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

And better looking.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Who are they? Did they come 4th last year or something?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> THIS IS RISIBLE.
> 
> LIGHTNING
> FRIGHTNING
> ...



I am watching it online (cos memespring moans about me watching it ).   On the plus side it means I can take my headphones out and watch Hugh Fearnley-Twattingface whilst The Wanted & Katy Perry pollute the airwaves


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2011)

Where did they come from?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Who are they? Did they come 4th last year or something?



Young girls love them

/Louis Walsh


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2011)

All I know about The Wanted is that Tina from Corrie is going out with one of them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Phwowr Gary


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Geri said:


> All I know about The Wanted is that Tina from Corrie is going out with one of them.



That's 1 more fact than me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

Espresso said:


> What the bloody hell is Tulisa wearing?



An oversized nappy to catch the fall out from all this excitement


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Uh oh. Oranges in salads. That'll enrage Danny La Rouge


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

And once again I say Katy Perry 

ETA - I know it's a hairpiece but srsly at least sort the roots on it ffs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Uh oh. Oranges in salads. That'll enrage Danny La Rouge



are you on the right thread 5t3lla?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are you on the right thread 5t3lla?



Wrong channel 

Back now! That was no Rhianna and the food fight, was it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

By rights it should be No Vibe and Habibis, I think. Or Sami.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wrong channel
> 
> Back now! That was no Rhianna and the food fight, was it?



You've totally lost me


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> By rights it should be No Vibe and Habibis, I think. Or Sami.



I agree.  But reckon Marcus might be at risk (shit song) and Kitty cos she's become the tabloids hate figure du jour.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2011)

The judges will save him.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!


I would like this more than once if I could


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

oh is it still down to the judges then ?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

wow missed this pants group last night. They are REALLY bad. Could they be any more out of tune?!  Awful


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

oh my GOD what droning drivelling awful out of tune rubbish. Is this a joke? Wheres my mute button


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2011)

They are pretty poor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

boring boring boring


----------



## moomoo (Oct 16, 2011)

That was shockingly bad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

No Vibe = no hope


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh piss off.  Only little girls fancy you


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2011)

This is bloody awful as well. Can't work out which is worse.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Both AWFUL. 

What a choice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

WTF's Tulisa got tears rolling down her cheeks for? Ah, maybe she knows one of her crap bands is going 

or she's wondering "what on earth was I thinking?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Please deadlock! It's the fairest way....


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2011)

I knew that would happen. So obvious.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Ffs Louis.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 16, 2011)

When does this ghastly thing stop? It would be quite nice to have my family returned, free from their addiction to a tawdry karaoke show.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

What happened?!  My dinner turned up and I had to turn the computer off as No Vibe started singing


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> What happened?! My dinner turned up and I had to turn the computer off as No Vibe started singing



The judges saved Frankie.


----------



## madamv (Oct 16, 2011)

Only for one more week I reckon...   A couple more to weedle out then the real competition kicks in.  There are some good voices, but only one has the X Factor.

apparently


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

Geri said:


> The judges saved Frankie.



Oh ffs


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> WTF's Tulisa got tears rolling down her cheeks for? Ah, maybe she knows one of her crap bands is going
> 
> or she's wondering "what on earth was I thinking?"



yeah it looked like tears of disappointment to me, like she knew how crap they were


----------



## Looby (Oct 16, 2011)

I love Frankie, I know I shouldn't but I do. : o
At least it's not as bad a fancying Harry from Wand Erection...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 16, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> I love Frankie, I know I shouldn't but I do. : o
> At least it's not as bad a fancying Harry from Wand Erection...



*shakes head sadly*


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 16, 2011)

did he have *Sparklefish* tattooed on his bum?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> did he have *Sparklefish* tattooed on his bum?



hah, I was going to ask that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Harry???! Yoy massive paed! 





Everyone knows Zayn's the hottest one


----------



## Looby (Oct 16, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> did he have *Sparklefish* tattooed on his bum?



I would feel honoured. ; )


----------



## pennimania (Oct 16, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> I love Frankie, I know I shouldn't but I do. : o
> At least it's not as bad a fancying Harry from Wand Erection...


 
So do I 
(but I fancied Harry as well)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Sick filth


----------



## pennimania (Oct 16, 2011)

BUT - wait a minute- who got evicted?

I am in London for a few days and camping out in a house with no telly and only just got on t'Internet so know nothing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)

Mischa is gone


----------



## pennimania (Oct 16, 2011)

Good 

that was Nu's to me - until I had time to check Digital Spy that is


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

...so what's the low-down?
is this year as shit as the ones before? or is it worse?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Mischa is gone



Is she?  Have I missed an episode?  (Well, I missed most of tonight's, but was there another one?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> ...so what's the low-down?
> is this year as shit as the ones before? or is it worse?



worse


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

who's the sad story?
who's 'the joke?'

these two never win and i like them usually.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> who's the sad story?
> who's 'the joke?'
> 
> these two never win and i like them usually.



Kitty is the sad story. She's bullied, had ginger hair when she was young, and could have died from Guillain Barre syndrome which has left her with a tremor

Johnnie is Louis's joke this year (I quite like him though!)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is she?  Have I missed an episode?  (Well, I missed most of tonight's, but was there another one?)



No, she's still there. I was making a teeny joke.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No, she's still there. I was making a teeny joke.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> ...so what's the low-down?
> is this year as shit as the ones before? or is it worse?



Even worse none of the girls are good looking so watching American X Factor instead.  The girls have Frankie and the boys as eye candy so their sorted.  Lets face it you don't win the show if you is ugly.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Even worse, none of the girls are good looking so watching American X Factor instead.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

who's the gay this year?
and the big headed, too big for their boots contender? (they always fail).


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> who's the gay this year?



2 Gays this year Johnny (is he castrated?) and Marcus.



100% masahiko said:


> and the big headed, too big for their boots contender? (they always fail).



Misha, if rumours are to be believed and Kitty mental nutcase. Double the pleasure for everyone.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 17, 2011)

I quite liked Kitty's rendition of bjork's song.


----------



## hegley (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> 2 Gays this year Johnny (is he castrated?) and Marcus.



And Sami. And Craig.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 17, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> who's the gay this year?
> and the big headed, too big for their boots contender? (they always fail).



Louis is the answer to all your questions.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 20, 2011)

I only caught up with everything last night.  I thought the group number was good but I also think it wasn't live.  Everyone sounded so much better than normal.  And there was a bit when Sammi was singing when it looked like her lip sync was slightly out.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 20, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> No, she's still there. I was making a teeny joke.


At my expense


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Please can we ban these stupid dancers 

and Tulisa-I-have-A-tattoo-on-my-arm-that-I-want-you-all-to-see-opoulos


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

WTF have they done to Janet's hair?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> WTF have they done to Janet's hair?



They did that a few weeks ago didn't they, with the makeovers?  She looks even older now


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Gary is so mean


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Gary is so mean



Someone has to replace Simon


----------



## N_igma (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Gary is so mean



Do you really think he wants to say mean stuff? He's told to take over the mantle of Simon and be the mean one. So obvious like.


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Do you really think he wants to say mean stuff? He's told to take over the mantle of Simon and be the mean one. So obvious like.



Except when it comes to his own acts, then he is as hypocritical as the rest of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Except when it comes to his own acts, then he is as hypocritical as the rest of them.



Same as Simon then


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2011)

How is this rock?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

madzone said:


> How is this rock?



Exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Except when it comes to his own acts, then he is as hypocritical as the rest of them.





How many years has X Factor been on and you still don't get the set up?


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

N_igma said:


> How many years has X Factor been on and you still don't get the set up?



I know, I just think it's stupid. The whole category thing is daft for a start, because there are never enough groups for one thing. I would like the judges to be completely able to speak their minds, which they can't do if they want their acts to win.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Tulisa trying to convince them it's rock


----------



## N_igma (Oct 22, 2011)

Salt'n'Pepa are my favourite Death Metal band of all time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe it's music rebranded.

What kids call rhythm and blues nowadays is absolutely nothing like what I consider rhythm and blues


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Why doesn't that bloke from The Sun fuck the fuck off?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 22, 2011)

madzone said:


> How is this rock?



Like rock it's all very end of pier..


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Rock = wearing tight black leather


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Why doesn't that bloke from The Sun fuck the fuck off?



He's from The Sun, what do you expect


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

"We're writing about Frankie and Kitty, we're not writing about you"

Er...good?!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh God, this is so boring.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> "We're writing about Frankie and Kitty, we're not writing about you"
> 
> Er...good?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

It was a ballid


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Rock week is always pants. I don't know why they bother, none of the contestants are interested in rock or suited to it (except that Ben who was on one year).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Did I hear her correctly about wanting to set herself on fire?


----------



## smmudge (Oct 22, 2011)

It's certainly interesting listening to them argue about the true meaning of "Rock"


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

God, Frankie is a prick.


----------



## Stash (Oct 22, 2011)

Nobody has sussed that Frankie completely fucked up the lyrics there?
 Good song choice, dreadful performance.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 22, 2011)

Stash said:


> Nobody has sussed that Frankie completely fucked up the lyrics there?
> Good song choice, dreadful performance.



Yep. He should have aced that song.

Shite.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 22, 2011)

ok, so unsuprisingly most of them have been dull and crap so far. But just checking in case i was hearing somethign totally different to the judges, does anyone else think Sophie just as pants as the rest of them tonight? I thought 'her version' of that song was bloody awful. No idea what the judges were on about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

This doesn't sound very rocky at all


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2011)

How is Crazy rock????????????


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Good choice for Johnny.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Gary Barlow.  Knew it was too good to last

Nice comeback Johnny


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 22, 2011)

JOHNEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Great song choice!


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Another one in black leather.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2011)

Johnny is my favourite so far!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Misha's looking good


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

Not fair of Tulisa to bring up backstage issues.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> Not fair of Tulisa to bring up backstage issues.



Bang out of order

(although nothing you can't read in the papers anyway)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Rowland-threatens-diva-Misha-Bryan-boot.html

but not everyone reads the papers so can't be swayed by negative comments


----------



## Ranu (Oct 23, 2011)

Judging on comments on here and on Twitter, it doesn't seem as if _anyone_ actually enjoys watching the X factor any more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Judging on comments on here and on Twitter, it doesn't seem as if _anyone_ actually enjoys watching the X factor any more.



This series could be the death of X Factor


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

Aren't the majority of people who watch the x factor and actually pick up the phone to vote generally little girls and older women though, rather than people like us on internet forums who rip the show to shreds every week.


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2011)

Watching on catch-up. Got to Craig so far. Only Marcus has actually done rock.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Gary saying he lied has torn it for me. Louis is a joke. Tulisa isn't starry and Kelly is wasting her precious time and talent. It's boring as sin and they're all pretty much shit. 

I used to HATE it, found it amusing the last couple of years, but I'm bored and disgusted again now. 

_This ^ opinion subject to change at anytime_


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, can't help thinking that Gary has shot himself in the foot by confirming something we all suspected. How can anyone take him seriously now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd take him seriously with his face in my... *cough* No. Yeah, fuck 'em all.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Tulisa bringing up the bullying on live tv is wrong.  But Gary is out of order too.  Saying he doesn't care what happens off stage.  No one should be bullied,  and I fear for kitty's mental state.


----------



## maomao (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm new to X-factor believe it or not. Is it compulsory for black contestants to be forced to sing songs by black artists? Last night every white singer sang a song by a white artist and every black solo singer sang a song by a black artist. Of the groups, the boy group have one black member so they get a song from a multiracial group and the girls appear to have one mixed race member so they do a song by a white artist but with a few lines from a Salt-n-Pepa song to account for their 12.5% 'blackness'. Surely far too much to be a coincidence?


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

Tulisa and Louis were bang out of order last night, dragging that shit up was so wrong. The comments should have been about her performance which was fucking great and miles ahead of the rest of them.

Gary is wrong though, he should care about what goes on backstage but it should be dealt with backstage. 

I don't care about Gary lying about Frankie, all judges will do that, they're not going to slate them. Frankie totally fucked up that song last night and no-one commented at all.

Most of all I am absolutely pig sick of Tulisa. She's a moron, her comments are stupid and pointless and she's a shit judge. Her song choices were awful last night.

I have no idea why she was picked as a judge. Kelly is amazing, I love her.


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2011)

maomao said:


> I'm new to X-factor believe it or not. Is it compulsory for black contestants to be forced to sing songs by black artists? Last night every white singer sang a song by a white artist and every black solo singer sang a song by a black artist. Of the groups, the boy group have one black member so they get a song from a multiracial group and the girls appear to have one mixed race member so they do a song by a white artist but with a few lines from a Salt-n-Pepa song to account for their 12.5% 'blackness'. Surely far too much to be a coincidence?



Ruth Lorenzo sang Purple Rain a few years ago, and she is Spanish. By your reasoning, she would have been singing something by Julio Iglesias.


----------



## maomao (Oct 23, 2011)

Geri said:


> Ruth Lorenzo sang Purple Rain a few years ago, and she is Spanish. By your reasoning, she would have been singing something by Julio Iglesias.



It wasn't reasoning, just asking. It's the only time I've ever watched more than 5 minutes of the show.

The other thing I noticed was they were _all_ really really really bad at singing. So I probably won't be watching it again.


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2011)

maomao said:


> I'm new to X-factor believe it or not. Is it compulsory for black contestants to be forced to sing songs by black artists? Last night every white singer sang a song by a white artist and every black solo singer sang a song by a black artist. Of the groups, the boy group have one black member so they get a song from a multiracial group and the girls appear to have one mixed race member so they do a song by a white artist but with a few lines from a Salt-n-Pepa song to account for their 12.5% 'blackness'. Surely far too much to be a coincidence?


I noticed this too. It's really weird.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

Like most of you lot, I'm kind of past caring, but expect I'll still be watching tonight regardless 

So anyone want to predict the bottom 2 and who'll be kicked out?
Frankie really ought to go. Awful awful performance & loads of bad press. Maybe Sami. She's so forgettable. Can't imagine anyone ever buying her records. Janet was awful, but doubt she'll be bottom 2. Sophie was pants but she's one of the few with any potential so hopefully the public will see that......
No one was great but those I don't think deserve to be bottom 2 are Craig, Marcus, Johnny and Mischa. And maybe Kitty. But she's so unbelievably fake and annoying and in need of a gigantic slap....

I think we should also be voting the judges off. The only decent one there is kelly Rowland. The rest need replacing. And I had such high hopes for Gary Barlow and his pensive face and stubby chin. Now he just needs a gigantic slap as well.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Like most of you lot, I'm kind of past caring, but expect I'll still be watching tonight regardless
> 
> So anyone want to predict the bottom 2 and who'll be kicked out?
> Frankie really ought to go. Awful awful performance & loads of bad press. Maybe Sami. She's so forgettable. Can't imagine anyone ever buying her records. Janet was awful, but doubt she'll be bottom 2. Sophie was pants but she's one of the few with any potential so hopefully the public will see that......
> ...



Going to have to pretty much agree with your assessments there.

They were ALL RUBBISH and it was ALL down to song choice, imo. Poor fucking Sami almost _crying_ in rehearsal, not wanting to do Cher. She knew, and she was right. Rhythmix were all over the place (Tulisa's fault) but in no danger, I don't think  Can't even recall what The Risk did. All the pre-song build-up for Sophie and her perf was just _nothing, _and I don't think that was strictly her fault either.

It was _all_ fucking mess. Rock Week


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

I quite liked it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Contrareh Mareh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually, when I reckon someone is 'in no danger' I have to remember Aiden last year  That must have been my first year taking it 'seriously' and I was shocked to all fuck when he went after one, imo, ropey performance. Shocked, I tell you!


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Your what?


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

Silleh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

'My silly'?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

Gary can literally do no wrong, for me. I'm trying to imagine what he could do to make me say no that's enough, sod him. But can't think of anything...
Hm.

Tulisa and Louis are dicks though.


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Gary can literally do no wrong, for me. I'm trying to imagine what he could do to make me say no that's enough, sod him. But can't think of anything...
> Hm.
> 
> Tulisa and Louis are dicks though.



Gary was a bit of a dick last night but they've clearly been told to liven things up.

Tulisa is definitely cosying up with the wrong judge, Louis is a fucking bellend.

I feel sorry for Sami because although Gary is right about her, they put her through.

She's no more cheesy or cruise ship than she was in auditions or boot camp and Louis chooses terrible songs for her but what else is she going to sing.

I suspect whatever she sings she'll make it a bit Jane McDonald...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

And Tulisa's suddenly gone a funny orange colour. I genuinely tried to alter my TV's colour ratio, thinking there was something wrong.

I agree, Sami can't help being a bit cruise ship, it's just her style. She does feel a bit 'X Factor 5 years ago' though.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 23, 2011)

Prince is Indian not black you morons.


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Prince is Indian not black you morons.


Err, no.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2011)

missed it last night... can't be bothered to read through the thread.. can someone sum up for me?  please?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> missed it last night... can't be bothered to read through the thread.. can someone sum up for me? please?



This page should do it. Underwhelming, with enforced disagreements.

I wonder if the judge's will wind it in tonight? The Misha stuff was all over Radio 1Xtra today - phone in and everything. Ratings ratings!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2011)

doesn't sound like I missed much then.  thanks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Cee-lo Green is rock, appaz.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 23, 2011)

magneze said:


> Err, no.



What is he then clever clogs?


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sure you're able to work Google.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 23, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Aren't the majority of people who watch the x factor and actually pick up the phone to vote generally little girls and older women though, rather than people like us on internet forums who rip the show to shreds every week.



Eh? How old do I have to be before I'm expected to call in and vote for any of these gits?
Because if I'm old enough now I might have to see if I can buy a gun somewhere.
Dunno if I'll be shooting you or me, mind. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2011)

not sure why I'm watching since a) I didn't see it last night and b) it's a bit rubbish.. but simply had to comment that Tulisa looks like a Quality Street!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

So does Kelly Clarkson.

Tut


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2011)

haha!  I was just about to say the same!

Is it Quality Street theme tonight?  I'll go and get my green triangle dress!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

You catching up gg? It's shit innit.


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

It's all just utter bollocks. Even more so than usual. Even the real acts are as shit and amateurish as the contestants. Oh, (((current mainstream UK music))).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Holy shit. You should see the face I was just making looking at Bruno Marrs. I'm def needing botox asap.


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Holy shit. You should see the face I was just making looking at Bruno Marrs. I'm def needing botox asap.


Good face or bad face? I thought he was ace


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Holy shit. You should see the face I was just making looking at Bruno Marrs. I'm def needing botox asap.



Cum face?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 23, 2011)

Oooh, I rather like Bruno Mars.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Booos for Frankie!


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 23, 2011)

Kitty was great yet again but bottom two?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought Bruno Mars was v. good - surprisingly.

The rest is all getting a bit bleurgh though... although my little girl, who is refusing to sleep, keeps pointing at the TV and shouting X X X... I feel like a bad mum..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

Kitty gets to stay because she's got a better outfit. I have spoken.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

You're telling me she's 'on the edge'. Hmmmm, I WONDER who the judges will save......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

I've only just got in so am playing catch up.  So far it's a load of shite


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

and she's not a club singer. I really don't like Kitty but she is better than Sami.

Tenner says deadlock.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

And kitty's outfit(if that's what you can call it)  is VILE btw


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

tenner says kitty gets all 4 votes to stay


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

oops


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

: D


----------



## colacubes (Oct 23, 2011)

Fucksake


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

Ooooooooh, Louis shows some balls!!


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

Kitty has the weirdest fucking eyes.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

we both lose,  sparklefish


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Ooooooooh, Louis shows some balls!!


I'm feeling sick enough without that image, thanks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

ARGH!

Wtf is Louis on?!?!!? He's a mental! "I won't cop out and go to deadlock" WHAT?!?!? NO ONE CARES A _FIG_ FOR WHAT'S IN YOUR HEART YOU SILLY OLD CUNT. Let it go to the PUBLIC choice


----------



## Geri (Oct 23, 2011)

Louis knew that Kitty was out if it went to deadlock.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

lol at Sami's 'rock' rings


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

I have no idea what you're all getting het up about as I'm way behind you


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> ARGH!
> 
> Wtf is Louis on?!?!!? He's a mental! "I won't cop out and go to deadlock" WHAT?!?!? NO ONE CARES A _FIG_ FOR WHAT'S IN YOUR HEART YOU SILLY OLD CUNT. Let it go to the PUBLIC choice


I reckon she doesn't realise he's gay and has kept making passes at him.

Happens to me ALL the time.


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> Kitty has the weirdest fucking eyes.



I thought she'd had surgery but they're the same in photos of her as a kid they showed last night.

@hellsbells-that must be one of the first times he hasn't copped out.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

any other saddos watch xtra factor?


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> I reckon she doesn't realise he's gay and has kept making passes at him.
> 
> Happens to me ALL the time.



She's gay too.


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> any other saddos watch xtra factor?


Good god no!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> I reckon she doesn't realise he's gay and has kept making passes at him.
> 
> Happens to me ALL the time.



do you mean Sami?  She's gay too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> I reckon she doesn't realise he's gay and has kept making passes at him.
> 
> Happens to me ALL the time.



You're gay?


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> She's gay too.


Oh, don't confuse me


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You're gay?


Yeah


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> Yeah



Does your husband mind?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2011)

madzone said:


> Good god no!


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does your husband mind?


Yes. Very much 

Fucking weirdo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

There's nothing else on telly! Nothing!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Downton Abbey!  The highlight of the week!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> There's nothing else on telly! Nothing!



SPOOKS!  LAST EVER EPISODE EVER EVER EVER


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't watch ITV or BBC dramas! Wtf!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't watch ITV or BBC dramas! Wtf!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 23, 2011)

I pay £11.21 per month for The Today programme and never buy anything, ever.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw a bit of it tonight. About 5 mins in fact.
Thought it was Eminem.
But it wasn't.

Didn't see the acts - only snippets.
WTF is 'that?'
The person who sung The Darkness cover.
Was it an old lady?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2011)

He does look like he should be called Edna.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 24, 2011)

It was like he was putting on a voice, like an impression.
Or does he speak like that?

It was awful.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 24, 2011)

That's his real voice. He seems a jolly nice chap.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 24, 2011)

I still like Frankie 

but I am starting to like Johnnie more - but not in the same way...


----------



## Looby (Oct 29, 2011)

Just me watching? 

I guess Simon has got all the drama he needed then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Just me watching?



half


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm watching.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2011)

Still half


----------



## Stash (Oct 29, 2011)

Why is Janet on straight after Misha? Is it her bedtime?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't like that at all (Janet Devlin)


----------



## Looby (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a bit behind as I wanted to skip the ads. Loved Marcus, Sophie was good but not amazing, liked Mischa and still want Tulisa to stfu.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

Tulisa loves herself too much.


----------



## magneze (Oct 29, 2011)

Frankie terrible again. Judges all deaf.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

Kitty looks like a scary nazi.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2011)

The boyband were dreary and crap. Sophie was disappointing again. Janet was dreary again. Frankie needs a slap - his 'bad boy' act is so contrived.
Marcus is good, but I can't say he exactly excites me or that I'd ever choose to listen to any of his stuff. Mischa was good as well but I doubt either Marcus or Mischa will win.

And I can't bloody STAND Tulisa. I miss Kelly. Alexandra Burke thinks way too much of herself - most of her comments are cliches she's heard other judges say in previous episodes!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2011)

Little mix


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2011)

Kelly and Tulisa aren't on talking terms according to the papers


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah, Alexandra Burke seemed to imply she might be back again next week


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm finding it dull because there is no-one I *really* like - they are either OK, or really annoying (Frankie & Kitty).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> I'm finding it dull because there is no-one I *really* like - they are either OK, or really annoying (Frankie & Kitty).



That's why I'm still only half-watching 

Have now come to the conclusion I feel the same way about the American one although I do actually look up and watch the occasional act, which is more than I'm doing for the UK one


----------



## Looby (Oct 29, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> And I can't bloody STAND Tulisa. I miss Kelly. Alexandra Burke thinks way too much of herself - most of her comments are cliches she's heard other judges say in previous episodes!



Yes! They both need to wind their bloody necks in. If things are really that bad between Kelly and Tulisa, the producers would be idiots to lose Kelly over this. They should bring back Chezza. ; )


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2011)

oh dear. This is BAD. Goodbye little mix i think. Definitely bottom 2


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have now come to the conclusion I feel the same way about the American one although I do actually look up and watch the occasional act, which is more than I'm doing for the UK one



It started off well - lots of talent, but they seem to have rejected some of the best ones.


----------



## magneze (Oct 29, 2011)

Johnny best again as last week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> It started off well - lots of talent, but they seem to have rejected some of the best ones.



This could be the death of it


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 29, 2011)

If that lad sings one more Adele songs I'll slit my wrists. Or his.


----------



## Looby (Oct 29, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> oh dear. This is BAD. Goodbye little mix i think. Definitely bottom 2



I love them. Slightly rubbish song choice but they're good.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2011)

Late review but we were watching this while bitching at Ms T's 

Anyway, Little Mix were our performance of the night.  Marcus, Mischa and Johnny were also approved of.  Of the others Kitty was good, Craig good but dull, the rest were mostly meh with Janet being singled out for rubbishness (mostly by me tbf  )

In other news interesting background to the guy who left The Risk.  Very unusual and high achieving given his background, and I think he's probably made the right decision all things considered:

http://www.politicshome.com/uk/article/38412/x_factors_loss_politics_gain?.html


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 30, 2011)

Was Janet rubbish or what??? Terrible song choice, terrible performance.

Marcus still on track to win I reckon.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 30, 2011)

What was "fright night" about it? Sing any song but dress up in sort of 'scary' looking costumes??


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 30, 2011)

felixthecat said:


> Was Janet rubbish or what??? Terrible song choice, terrible performance.
> 
> Marcus still on track to win I reckon.



There's something incredibley boring about Marcus though. Although having said that, Matt Cardle managed to win last year....


----------



## pennimania (Oct 30, 2011)

I simply cannot stand that hiccuping wench - from the look of her curdled face she doesn't like her own performance much either.

The only one who is any fun at all is Johnny - he can actually sing  AND he has a personality. I could see him with a chat show.

Whether I woud actually watch it is another matter


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 30, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> There's something incredibley boring about Marcus though. Although having said that, Matt Cardle managed to win last year....



Exactly. He's got all the characteristics of an X Factor winner. He's got a degree of talent, he's good looking with a great smile, he comes across as a nice guy, he's not 'extreme' in any way and above all I think he's malleable.
He's just what they look for.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 30, 2011)

wtf? this is so pre-recorded


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 30, 2011)

oh god could this get any worse? Bloody cher lloyd. urgh. Time for a tea break


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 30, 2011)

good grief. Shes like a mini Cheryl Cole trying to impersonate Gwen Stefani. And doing both VERY badly


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2011)

Sophie and Mischa ffs   Sophie's going home then.


----------



## Geri (Oct 30, 2011)

Ridiculous. Who is voting for Frankie?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Geri said:


> Ridiculous. Who is voting for Frankie?



I was just going to ask that!


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2011)

Young girls. Duh!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 30, 2011)

Geri said:


> Ridiculous. Who is voting for Frankie?


13 year old girls, thats who.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 30, 2011)

They should have their phones confiscated.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 30, 2011)

Fucksake  Sophie goes home and yet Frankie and The Risk stay in.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2011)

moomoo said:


> They should have their phones confiscated.



You are not wrong.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Fucksake  Sophie goes home and yet Frankie and The Risk stay in.


 
Bollox, now I know and I haven't even watched it.  Why do I come on this thread when i haven't even watched the sodding programme... yet


----------



## smmudge (Oct 30, 2011)

haha Kelly's voice

"uh..yeah....I'm really sick...I don't..*cough*..think I'm gonna...make it in today..."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

smmudge said:


> haha Kelly's voice
> 
> "uh..yeah....I'm really sick...I don't..*cough*..think I'm gonna...make it in today..."



Don't laugh.  She's got a really rare condition and she had to be hooked up to a drip you know.

Rare condition probably being a sore throat


----------



## Looby (Oct 30, 2011)

Geri said:


> Ridiculous. Who is voting for Frankie?



pennimania I reckon. ; )


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 31, 2011)

I thought Sophie's performance in the sing off was really good & thought it was a bit off that not one of the judges acknowledged that, regardless of whether they chose to send her home or not. Didn't like Mischa's song choice atall and her 'outfits' are really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 31, 2011)

smmudge said:


> What was "fright night" about it? Sing any song but dress up in sort of 'scary' looking costumes??


Their singing?


----------



## pennimania (Oct 31, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> pennimania I reckon. ; )



You know I've got a large amount of tickling stored up for you when (if) next we meet 

I still like the young gent - but waste money voting?

I think not.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 31, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Their singing?



 It's funny cos it's true.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 31, 2011)

Kelly's impression of illness was about as convincing as Ferris Bueller's.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

hahahahaha at kelly putting on a 'sick' voice...she sounded exactly the way I do when I try and pull a sickie at work...(ie not very convincing.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Kelly's impression of illness was about as convincing as Ferris Bueller's.





fakeplasticgirl said:


> hahahahaha at kelly putting on a 'sick' voice...she sounded exactly the way I do when I try and pull a sickie at work...(ie not very convincing.)





It's a rare condition she has

(((Kelly)))


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> I thought Sophie's performance in the sing off was really good & thought it was a bit off that not one of the judges acknowledged that, regardless of whether they chose to send her home or not. Didn't like Mischa's song choice atall and her 'outfits' are really starting to annoy me.



Outfits aside, Mischa is by far and away the most talented person ever to grace the hallowed X Factor stage. She's just incredible.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 2, 2011)

Mischa/Craig/Rythmix - these lot can sing, I'd actually spend 2 minutes 30 seconds of my time to watch a new track of theirs on YouTube

Johnny/Kitty/Marcus - these three can just about sing but are a bit meh

Frankie/The Risk/Janet - these lot can't sing and should hopefully fail pretty soon


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2011)

I watch Criag and although he has a good voice I just always think of him as a drag act without the dress on.  I think it's the lip curling thing he does, although some of his stage strutting on Saturday was quite draggy too.

He also reminds me of Peter Kay doing a piss take.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't get why everyone here hates Janet. I actually think that technically she's one of the best, and really needs to be given more challenging songs. Rhythmix are alright individually but aren't very good as a group, their voices really clash horribly.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 2, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Mischa/Craig/Rythmix - these lot can sing, I'd actually spend 2 minutes 30 seconds of my time to watch a new track of theirs on YouTube
> 
> Johnny/Kitty/Marcus - these three can just about sing but are a bit meh
> 
> Frankie/The Risk/Janet - these lot can't sing and should hopefully fail pretty soon



Marcus is a great little singer. Kitty is also fantastic... she's just a dick.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I don't get why everyone here hates Janet. I actually think that technically she's one of the best, and really needs to be given more challenging songs. Rhythmix are alright individually but aren't very good as a group, their voices really clash horribly.



I don't hate her, she's a sweet girl, but it's just that her voice isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 2, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I don't get why everyone here hates Janet.



I started hating her since during one of her auditions a judge said "you aren't wearing any shoes" to which she responded "I chose not to wear shoes becasue it makes me feel more grounded"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> I started hating her since during one of her auditions a judge said "you aren't wearing any shoes" to which she responded "I chose not to wear shoes becasue it makes me feel more grounded"



I giggled when I heard her say that, but then I did wonder if she's extremely paranoid of tripping over and embarrassing herself


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> I started hating her since during one of her auditions a judge said "you aren't wearing any shoes" to which she responded "I chose not to wear shoes becasue it makes me feel more grounded"



Oh yeah that's fair enough.

I think I meant I don't get why everyone hates her singing. Though I do realise her style is not to everyone's taste, technically she is still one of the better singers.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 2, 2011)

Nah she totally murdered the police last week.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2011)

She was poor last week. I don't know if it was a one-off or if the song just illustrated her lack of range.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, IMO it was a bad song choice and was pretty unfair on her. Right on the low end of her range and it stayed there.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2011)

am i the only one watching this tonight? So what did people make Janet's 'up tempo' attempt? Bad kareoki imo. Enjoyed Marcus's song though. Think he has a good chance of winning now - having a Gary Barlow type person winning would be kind of fitting i guess. Even if Gary does get a little more annoying and smug and less likeable every week.


----------



## Geri (Nov 5, 2011)

None of them are exciting me at all. Marcus & The Risk were OK, all the others have been shit.

Especially Frankie. How the hell did he get this far?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm a better singer than that last fella and I sound like a cat drowning in sulphuric acid.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 5, 2011)

OOOOOO IT!


----------



## pennimania (Nov 5, 2011)

Janet bloody awful again 

Marcus looks like Private Walker's young apprentice (Dad's Army)

Frankie seriously cute but not much cop as an act

Can't even remember the others apart from  Johnny 

Johnny ftw


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 5, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Frankie seriously cute



Fuck off!


----------



## pennimania (Nov 6, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Fuck off!


 
oh, I'm sorry you don't recognize(sp) cute when you see it 

even mr mania thought he was an attractive young man


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2011)

Frankie cute? Seriously? He just looks like a complete pratt to me with the most riddiculous dish mop sculptured hair cut ever. And is it just me, but was he actually an ok singer in the audition rounds? I'm sure since the live shows his 'singing' voice has totally changed.... I'm not so sad (honestly im not) that i'm going to go off and research this though...


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 6, 2011)

The only performance that really stood out for me was Misha B's.  She really can sing and has presence.
Frankie?  Eurgh; I want to say shamefull things about abortions about him...
Little Mix: I think they can be good but don't think they were their best in the last two weeks.
The only one I really like or am fond of is Johnny.
I just zone in  and out with  my crossword/knitting/staring into space.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 6, 2011)

The only reason frankie has got this far is his hair. He's always been a weak singer iirc.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2011)

Misha and Craig seem to be the only ones that can consistently sing in tune.

Marcus did better than I expected this week though.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2011)

Misha is a good singer, but all she's done so far is shouty songs. I'd like to see how she copes with a slow song requiring some degree of emotion.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2011)

who's going tonight then? And I'm assuming they're bringing someone back considering they're getting rid of 2....


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2011)

Frankie for sure

Johnny and Kittie are vulnerable I think, and The Risk would be if they weren't male.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2011)

Every time I see Kitty, she seems to have forgotten to put a skirt on.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2011)

JLS are a bit flat.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 6, 2011)

If Kitty and Frankie go I'll be very happy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2011)

Frankie looks like he's got nits.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2011)

They're going to save Kitty aren't they


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

I've just started to watch it.  I'm curious now as to what Geri's Grrrrrrrrr is about


----------



## smmudge (Nov 6, 2011)

I've just tuned in. Has frankie gone yet?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I've just tuned in. Has frankie gone yet?



No 

The RIsk have gone, and it's Kitty v Johnny in the sing off


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2011)

Franki staying. Total wtf


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 6, 2011)

Did Johnny just sing ' my jarling'?


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2011)

Yelkcub said:


> Did Johnny just sing ' my jarling'?



I dunno, but he missed a few lines out.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 6, 2011)

nipsla said:


> No
> 
> The RIsk have gone, and it's Kitty v Johnny in the sing off



The fuck!!

That was pretty good from Johnny, turns out he can sing.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2011)

Geri said:


> I dunno, but he missed a few lines out.



I think that was just the way they's shortened the song rather than him fucking up.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2011)

i can't BELIEVE frankie wasn't even in the bottom 3.  Who on earth is voting for him 
Kitty's song is well boring. But of course the judges will save her.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2011)

Louis is such a cock


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2011)

What the fucking fuck!! The Risk aren't my thing at all but they were a whole lot better than Frankie or Janet last night. I still fancy Frankie though...

Johnny was shite last night too.

Mischa and Marcus are fantastic.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 6, 2011)

Poor Johnny. Even Louis won't keep his fellow elderly gentleman in.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> What the fucking fuck!! The Risk aren't my thing at all but they were a whole lot better than Frankie or Janet last night. I still fancy Frankie though...
> 
> Johnny was shite last night too.
> 
> Mischa and Marcus are fantastic.



Frankie mings ffs 

Totally agree with you re Marcus and Mischa though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2011)

I've liked Marcus since the start.  He's cute


----------



## smmudge (Nov 6, 2011)

Put a real hat on? wtf was kelly on about??


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2011)

Fucking bollocks.  I *heart* Johnny


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2011)

They were right to choose kitty because much as I can't stand her, she is the better act but I love Johnny. : (


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I think that was just the way they's shortened the song rather than him fucking up.



Oh yeah, I've noticed them doing it often. It does my head in though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2011)

oh poor Louis tears... they looked genuine...

I must be hormonal or summat...


----------



## moomoo (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, it's a load of bollocks now.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 6, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> I still fancy Frankie though...



Bleurgh. He would definitely wipe his cock on your curtains post-shag.


----------



## magneze (Nov 7, 2011)

A travesty. We should all stop watching. 

I bet we don't.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 7, 2011)

The face that you'll be waking up to in the morning ladies.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> The face that you'll be waking up to in the mornings ladies.



That hair on its own is a compelling argument for the return of national service.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 7, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> I still fancy Frankie though...



What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> What. The. Fuck.



: D I know!


----------



## pennimania (Nov 8, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> : D I know!


 
I know too


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 8, 2011)

Frankie has been booted out for breaking a 'golden rule'.


----------



## hegley (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Frankie has been booted out for breaking a 'golden rule'.


It's a bloody travesty.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2011)

Confirmation (apols for the link to the Currant Bun):

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...2033/Frankie-Cocozza-kicked-off-X-Factor.html

Happy days


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 8, 2011)

TBH not going to stop him partying, pulling birds, getting in the Sun and ending up in some reality TV show.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Frankie has been booted out for breaking a 'golden rule'.



What's that then?  Not being able to sing?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 8, 2011)

What a pratt.
Soo doesn't that leave 2 vacant spots in the final line up?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hasn't the show kind of encouraged his 'booze 'n' birds' lifestyle and image though? It seems a bit off if he's been kicked out for doing what they've - so far - been happy for him to do. I smell another dreary ratings stunt.


----------



## girasol (Nov 8, 2011)

they'll probably bring one of the two kicked out last weekend back in?


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Frankie has been booted out for breaking a 'golden rule'.



Drugs!


----------



## kebabking (Nov 8, 2011)

moomoo said:


> What's that then? Not being able to sing?



moe like refusing the advances of amorous, but aging empressarios who want to climb between his smooth young thighs.

allegedly.


----------



## magneze (Nov 8, 2011)

girasol said:


> they'll probably bring one of the two kicked out last weekend back in?


Johnny!


----------



## Ranu (Nov 8, 2011)

This will surely signal the return of the guy who gets voted out every week.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 8, 2011)

I demand a refund if Johnny and The Risk are let back in through Louis' backdoors.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 8, 2011)

I like how that sun article is making him out to be some out of control wild child with those captions...under photos of him doing completely ordinary things


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 8, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I like how that sun article is making him out to be some out of control wild child with those captions...under photos of him doing completely ordinary things


And that is probably the crux - everything was just for show aaand - Angry Boys stylee - he is probably gay!


----------



## girasol (Nov 8, 2011)

kebabking said:


> moe like refusing the advances of amorous, but aging empressarios who want to climb between his smooth young thighs.
> 
> allegedly.



If that's true he could make a few bob selling the story to 'The Sun'


----------



## zenie (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2011)

I suspect if they're going to bring someone back it will be Johnny given that The Risk got kicked out on lowest votes.  I have to say I'm massively buoyed by the knowledge I won't have to watch Frankie and his hair murdering another song this weekend


----------



## Looby (Nov 8, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> is probably gay!



I had heard this.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 9, 2011)

Just saw the front page of the Sun in the shop and apparently it was the inevitable coke binge that's meant he's been kicked out.  Apparently had a big session on Saturday and was still off his face on the results show


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 9, 2011)

I laugh when I read of girls sobbing the next day are giving Frankie their bodies.  What do you expect ladies?  The guy is a proper lad who just wants sex, don't cry over it if he's not into you.


----------



## zenie (Nov 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Just saw the front page of the Sun in the shop and apparently it was the inevitable coke binge that's meant he's been kicked out. Apparently had a big session on Saturday and was still off his face on the results show



Fucking amateur drug takers, what is it with kids these days??


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 9, 2011)

zenie said:


> Fucking amateur drug takers, what is it with kids these days??



It'll turn out that he had one line of shit gear.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 9, 2011)

He did drugs in the house. Strictly verboten


----------



## smmudge (Nov 9, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Just saw the front page of the Sun in the shop and apparently it was the inevitable coke binge that's meant he's been kicked out. Apparently had a big session on Saturday and was still off his face on the results show



Funny the sun article (the one posted yesterday anyway) doesn't say that he got kicked off for taking cocaine, but for boasting about taking it!


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 9, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Funny the sun article (the one posted yesterday anyway) doesn't say that he got kicked off for taking cocaine, but for boasting about taking it!



On that basis there'll be no more Whitney Houston type guest star appearances then. Thank God they have Max Clifford somewhere on board


----------



## hegley (Nov 9, 2011)

Urgh - public get to vote back in one of the following at the weekend: James, Amelia, 2Shoes or Jonjo ...


----------



## colacubes (Nov 9, 2011)

The Shoes


----------



## Gromit (Nov 10, 2011)

Amelia has got real talent...


... So it won't be her. 

Bound to be the Shoes. Seeing as they did every media opportunity they could after leaving and came off as pretty likable each time.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2011)

Call my a cynic but what with it being Remembrance Sunday this weekend, surely it will end up being Jonjo.

The Shoes have my vote.  Well my theoretical vote as I just prefer to not vote and moan about the outcome


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love the Shoes.  Genuinely good singers and seem like lovely girls (although I think I would want to punch them after about 30 minutes if I saw them at the pub).

I thought Jonjo was a bit rubbish all the way through and it was obvious he was only getting anywhere as some free PR for the military as they are desperate at the moment.

Amelia I quite liked.

I can't even remember the boy.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 10, 2011)

Two shoes, karaoke in Romford as Gary put it so aptly.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 10, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Two shoes, karaoke in Romford as Gary put it so aptly.



At least Karaoke in Romford is fun  More than can be said for the other 3!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 10, 2011)

nipsla said:


> The Shoes


White stilletoes!!!


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2011)

Love the way Frankie has been airbrushed out of the M&S ad.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my poor Frankie and Johnnie 

don't know if I'll bother watching now


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 12, 2011)

Apparently Louis, Janet and Craig all want to quit, and Craig actually walked out only to be dragged back Gary Barlow who is apparently rubbish according to Gary.

And Kelly's fake-illness voice was caused caused by her sex toy


----------



## Santino (Nov 12, 2011)

X Factor not being on is by the most intriguing that it's been for a long time.


----------



## Geri (Nov 12, 2011)

I was quite enjoying the crap auditions.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 12, 2011)

Mrs P is complaining about some sort of shenanigans. What is happening in the WWF of karaoke contests?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

It's melted Digital Spy, that's for sure.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

Aww, I love Dermot. : D


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2011)

Technical problems apparently.


----------



## Geri (Nov 12, 2011)

"It was literally like having my heart ripped out"


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

2 SHOES!!!!


----------



## Santino (Nov 12, 2011)

That was up there with the 2008 Doctor Who finale as a TV event.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2011)

what's going on?  is it not the usual singing tonight?  Trying to do 50 things at once and noticing out of the corner of my eye that it just seems to be clips of the show so far?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2011)

oh..... literally as I pressed reply it has started..


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

Fucking Kitty is such a twat.

'I literally can't hear anyone singing born this way'. There's a fuck load of Gaga songs she could have done.

Dick.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2011)

This is bad. I am surprised at being surprised by this


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

May Kasahara said:


> This is bad. I am surprised at being surprised by this



Really bad, that'll teach her for being such a princess.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2011)

Is that the most clothes she's ever worn on this?


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 12, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Is that the most clothes she's ever worn on this?



Yes. I had been thinking "I do hope we see a little more of her thighs this week". Ho hum.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 12, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Yes. I had been thinking "I do hope we see a little more of her thighs this week". Ho hum.



This post was facetious btw


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

Shit name but I love Little Mix.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2011)

yeah.. I really like them too...


----------



## Geri (Nov 12, 2011)

So nobody is going out this week then, just another one coming in?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too  The shame!


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

There's still a vote I think.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

Wtf is she wearing, she looks like bloody Enya.


----------



## Geri (Nov 12, 2011)

That was just dull - the song didn't go anywhere.


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaaaanet was awful !!


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2011)

I do feel sorry for her though. Dermot was right, she can't win. 

She's similar to Diana Vickers but Diana is more versatile.


----------



## Geri (Nov 12, 2011)

It's confusing this week. Can Amelia be voted off?


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 12, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's confusing this week. Can Amelia be voted off?


Yes, she can.  Wouldn't it be fucking hilarious though?


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

I fell asleep before the end of x factor on a Saturday night. Fml.

Gutted for the Shoes. : (


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2011)

chandlerp said:


> Yes, she can. Wouldn't it be fucking hilarious though?



It wouldn't surprise me at all, as she hasn't had time to build up a fan base. I hope people will vote for her though, as she was miles better than most of them last night.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

I've just watched what I missed last night.

One of the criticisms of Amelia was that she wasn't very current.

Kelly had the chance to give her a good Gaga song and update her image a bit.

But no, she's dressed like Stevie Nicks and singing a song with a shit 80's soft rock arrangement.

Absolute guff.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Am currently watching online as I didn't see it last night.  So far loved Little Mix and Craig.  Kitty was meh, and Gary is absolutely right about Janet.  Dull, dull, dull.


----------



## magneze (Nov 13, 2011)

^ Totally agree with all that. Janet doing an up-tempo Queen song in the style of a ballad didn't work at all. Just give her ballads - that's what she's good at. What will she do next week? A Megadeth ballad? Maybe some Terrorcore.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

magneze said:


> ^ Totally agree with all that. Janet doing an up-tempo Queen song in the style of a ballad didn't work at all. Just give her ballads - that's what she's good at. What will she do next week? A Megadeth ballad? *Maybe some Terrorcore.*



That I would pay good money to see 

Of the rest Marcus was a bit dull which was a shame as I love him.  Mischa was good but I didn't like the arrangement.  And totally agree with the Stevie Nicks comment re Amelia Lily.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

just catching up on this now. Is it really lady Gaga night? Why?!?! Bet Mischa will be in her element.
Marcus has just sung & i'm totally bemused as i thought the exact opposite of all the judges. Thought it was REALLY dull, slightly out of tune, crap arrangement and probably his worst performance so far 

i think i mean Craig, not marcus. Get them all muddelled up they're all so boring!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

will Kitty be going tonight then?


----------



## magneze (Nov 13, 2011)

That's my guess.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

Geri said:


> "It was literally like having my heart ripped out"



Looks like Lady GaGa had to go one better and have her head ripped off.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Batshit.  Utterly batshit


----------



## Espresso (Nov 13, 2011)

God yeah. But always worth a look!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

No meat bra though.  Does she not realise we have a tradition of too much red meat on a Sunday ffs


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Surely Kitty must go this time


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

goodbye kitty. At last. Judges are never going to choose her over Mischa B


----------



## zenie (Nov 13, 2011)

I kind of want Kitty to stay  that and I don't really like Mischa B


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

whats Mischa doing in the bottom 2 anyway


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

See ya Kitty, off you pop.

She'd bloody better anyway!


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess it will hinge on Tulisa, as Kelly will vote for her own act, Gary is a fan of Misha and Louis will vote to save Kitty.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> whats Mischa doing in the bottom 2 anyway



God knows, everyone voting for Amelia Lily instead maybe?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Geri said:


> I guess it will hinge on Tulisa, as Kelly will vote for her own act, Gary is a fan of Misha and Louis will vote to save Kitty.



Deadlock maybe as Tulisa's not exactly Mischa's biggest fan?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah i dont really like Mischa either, even if she can sing. I like her off stage - she seems really nice & down to earth. But then she tends to morph into a totally different person once she steps on stage & is like this untouchable person who never really connects with the audience. imo.


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Deadlock maybe as Tulisa's not exactly Mischa's biggest fan?



Probably. I'm guessing Kitty will have the least public votes. Surely to God!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> God knows, everyone voting for Amelia Lily instead maybe?



Amelia was crap though. Boring. Bad song choice, bad styling. All the stuff that got her voted out in the first place!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Tbf this is quite good.  And I'm not a fan of this song.  She can turn it on when necessary.


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2011)

Crap song choice by Kitty. That song normally makes me cry, as it was played at my nan's funeral, but there was no emotion in it at all.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Amelia was crap though. Boring. Bad song choice, bad styling. All the stuff that got her voted out in the first place!



Totally, just awful but I still think she'd have split the vote as people wouldn't have wanted her to go the first week. She got 40 odd percent of the comeback vote.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Mischa is better though


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

Geri said:


> Crap song choice by Kitty. That song normally makes me cry, as it was played at my nan's funeral, but there was no emotion in it at all.



yeah and it was slowed down so much it was just INCREDIBELY dull.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Tbf this is quite good.  And I'm not a fan of this song.  She can turn it on when necessary.



She sang it well but I just can't stand her. Dunno why, she just irritates me so much.


----------



## zenie (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought she sung it beautifully!

I don't like Mischa's yowling and growling! She's just not very likeable imo and she's too young to be the big diva ala jennifer Hudson. Tina Turner et al.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't like Mischa even more than I don't like Kitty.


----------



## Geri (Nov 13, 2011)

Ooh, Tulisa!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

i hope kitty stamps her feet in a trantrum


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Deadlock maybe as Tulisa's not exactly Mischa's biggest fan?



I'm shocked that Tulisa voted to save Mischa, was sure it'd be deadlock.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

and it's all because Mischa 'stole' her lady gaga song


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2011)

HILARIOUS KITTY


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

I just did a bit of sick in my mouth.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

My internet connection went down just after Gary kicked her out.  What happened?


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

She said she had something to share with the audience then burst into a bit of 'Born this way'


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought she was going to come out as an EDL supporter or something, the look Dermot gave her as she grabbed the microphone was priceless


----------



## colacubes (Nov 13, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> She said she had something to share with the audience then burst into a bit of 'Born this way'


----------



## Balbi (Nov 13, 2011)

I was hoping she was going to call Tulisa a cunt or something


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2011)

Balbi said:


> I was hoping she was going to call Tulisa a cunt or something



Wish someone would. ; )


----------



## pennimania (Nov 13, 2011)

Can I just mention that I thought Harry looked utterly delicious tonight?


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 14, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Can I just mention that I thought Harry looked utterly delicious tonight?



He's better looking than that Frankie so that's an improvement!


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Janet is much better this week. Still not my thing but she sang it well and seemed to have a bit more life in her. 

She hasn't looked like she's enjoyed it for weeks.


----------



## Geri (Nov 19, 2011)

Tulisa is so dumb. It's a bad song choice because she's never heard it before.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2011)

Tulisa is a complete bellend.

Saying that, neither Janet or Amelia's song choices were really movie songs just songs that happen to be on soundtracks. 

I sound like fucking Louis now. *facepalm*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> Tulisa is so dumb. It's a bad song choice because she's never heard it before.



That was absolutely unbelieveable!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 20, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Tulisa is a complete bellend.
> 
> Saying that, neither Janet or Amelia's song choices were really movie songs just songs that happen to be on soundtracks.
> 
> I sound like fucking Louis now. *facepalm*



Amelia's song was in the Blues Brothers - proper movie song that!

How the hell can Tulisa not have heard it before? Perhaps she's never heard of Aretha Franklin either...................


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2011)

felixthecat said:


> Amelia's song was in the Blues Brothers - proper movie song that!
> 
> How the hell can Tulisa not have heard it before? Perhaps she's never heard of Aretha Franklin either...................



Oh was it? : D That makes more sense. I know the song well but don't remember it from Bridget Jones at all. and have seen that film too many times.

I haven't seen Blues Brothers. : o

Crazy that she's never heard that song.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2011)

i missed it last night. Can someone please fill me in. Who sung what? Who was good (if anyone) and who was crap? What did Janet sing then? Who's likely to be kicked out tonight?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 20, 2011)

I liked little mix the best!


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i missed it last night. Can someone please fill me in. Who sung what? Who was good (if anyone) and who was crap? What did Janet sing then? Who's likely to be kicked out tonight?



Craig was boring. Janet was quite good, I don't know the name of the song she sang (Kiss Me? or something) but it suited her voice. Misha, Little Mix, Amelia Lily all OK. Missed Marcus as I was watching Il Divo on another channel. Have no idea who will go!


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2011)

I think they were live tonight!


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2011)

I absolutely love Rebecca Ferguson. I might even download her album.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 20, 2011)

That Dermot guy is a twat


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2011)

Grrr, I hate Rihanna! I do like this song though.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2011)

Oooh! I reckon it'll go to deadlock and Amelia Lily will be saved.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 20, 2011)

Bottom two?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 20, 2011)

HOW does Janet keep getting  through??  She's such a one trick pony!


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2011)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> HOW does Janet keep getting through?? She's such a one trick pony!



The Irish vote?


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone else think she looks like Kat Slater?


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Anyone else think she looks like Kat Slater?



I think it's all the slap.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2011)

Oooooooooooohhhhhh


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2011)

Told ya! *smug*


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 20, 2011)

Aww.  Poor Craig.   I rate him far above Marcus.  How does he keep getting through?


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't like his curly lip, I much prefer Marcus and think he has a better chance of shaking off the reality show thing and not be cheesy.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2011)

ok just catching up now. Amelia lily just singing in the sing off. Million times better than boring Craig (although pretty sure that was down to totally shit song choice more than anything). Who the hell is styling poor Amelia though?! She's dressed and made up like a 40 year old prostitute. Isn't she only about 16?!
Erm - Gary Barlow's comment about Amelia apparently 'shouting her way through that song' - what crap. Gary's such an idiot.

Other thoughts. I love Dermot. I keep comparing him to the crap presenter on american xfactor & realising what a total natural he is.
I like Rebecca Ferguson's voice. Song lyrics were a bit naff though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

That was a load of crap


----------



## Geri (Nov 26, 2011)

All crap so far, but Janet was excrutiatingly bad.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2011)

Is the sound mix all wrong? All I can hear is the vocals and percussion.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 26, 2011)

That warbling yodeller gets right on my wick. Whe should be long gone. She's got lovely hair, but it's not a lovely hair contest. Mind, I didn't think it was a warbling or yodelling contest, either. Shows what I know.

Marcus is my favourite.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2011)

Espresso said:


> That warbling yodeller gets right on my wick. Whe should be long gone. She's got lovely hair, but it's not a lovely hair contest. Mind, I didn't think it was a warbling or yodelling contest, either. Shows what I know.
> 
> Marcus is my favourite.



Marcus is lovely.

Can't say I watched much this evening.  This series has been piss poor


----------



## Geri (Nov 26, 2011)

None of them interest me at all. This is almost as bad as the year Joe McElderry won it.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> None of them interest me at all. This is almost as bad as the year Joe McElderry won it.



Ditto.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

Just watching on catch up.  1st half only.  2nd half tomorrow.

Little Mix - ok but I feel so sorry for Jessie.  They're trying to put her into outfits that suit the other 3 and they don't look good on her  They need to dress her properly cos she's a pretty girl but she has such a different shape to the others.

Janet - shit 

Misha B - ace 

Marcus - love him.  Love the song.  Needs less "woo" though  

Amelia Lily - shouty shouty dull


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

Gary was a bit rude about Carol Decker though   Fucking hell I hate that song but tbf it wasn't sang out of tune!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet has to go tonight. Forgetting half the song lyrics should be reason enough. Although i can think of 5 million other reasons aswell.

Mischa B was good, but I just hate and cringe at all her 'ha.....ha's'.

think Marcus will probably win but I can't get atall excited about him. Although having said that, he's WAY better than Matt Cardle.

Kelly's the only one who gives decent feedback now. I hate all the overtop gushing the other judges do without saying one remotely constructive or useful thing relating to the actual singing. Having said that, I'm now comparing it to American x factor, where pretty much ALL the feedback is pointless crap like 'you shine from within' and 'you're an inspiration'. So yeah British x factor is crap this year, but not as crap as the american version.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 27, 2011)

Misha's Killing Me Softly was dreadful


----------



## Geri (Nov 27, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Misha's Killing Me Softly was dreadful



Yes it was - I was looking forward to it as well, as I thought she would be capable of doing a half decent job. She just did a second rate Lauren Hill version though.

Same with Marcus and his Stevie Wonder song. It obviously meant a lot to him, but I just thought it was poor. It's very hard to cover a really good song, but some people can do it (e.g. Leona Lewis' version of The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face).


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Misha's Killing Me Softly was dreadful



i'm glad you said that. Although i think mischa has a good voice, I didn't rate that performance all that highly either. Sung with no emotion whatsoever.
Her outfits are getting a bit dodgy now as well. Whats with all the skin tight leggings  Not a good look


----------



## Geri (Nov 27, 2011)

She looked good from the waist up, and hideous from the waist down.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Just watching on catch up. 1st half only. 2nd half tomorrow.
> 
> Little Mix - ok but I feel so sorry for Jessie. They're trying to put her into outfits that suit the other 3 and they don't look good on her  They need to dress her properly cos she's a pretty girl but she has such a different shape to the others.
> 
> ...



*highfive* All this ^

I am booooored to fucking tears with it all now *but* was quite chuffed/proud/excited that Mischa went back to the precise thing that got her on the show in the first place (1st song only, I didn't bother with the second half). Wish Little Mix would too. Yeah, yeah they can make a good stab at an En Vogue song but they can also do the little rappy bits too. It's MORE INTERESTING GODAMMIT. Just doing singing is _dull. _Look at Amelia Lily 

Louis says the same thing to _everyone_. He really is nothing but a seat warmer.

I love love love the mad leggins. It *is* a great look! Don't be skinny, wear patterend leggins! It's fucking fab 

It's a stupid fucking programme and I don't know why I'm watching it anymore.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Louis says the same thing to _everyone_. He really is nothing but a seat warmer.
> .



Louis has told everyone they should be in the final, hasn't he? And that he loves them, despite the fact they're shit (what he means, but doesnt say) i.e. Janet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Louis has told everyone they should be in the final, hasn't he? And that he loves them, despite the fact they're shit (what he means, but doesnt say) i.e. Janet.



"You!"
"Have a _great _recording voice! That's what we're looking for!"

x5


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 27, 2011)

oh yes, you hiccup well and make every song you sing sound identical. Therefore you are distinctive and have a good recording voice. OH - and you have a voice of your own & if you want to sing Red hot chilli peppers because you have 'alternative, rock style' music tastes, then you're also amazing. Because that's the kind of music you should be making confused: really?! )


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

It's stuck in the 20th century. I like Marcus but if he wins just because he's a nice lad who's kind to his mother then that really is a big fail when one considers what the fucking charts actually look like.

Look! Listen!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I liked Janet's RHCP cover


----------



## hegley (Nov 27, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Amelia Lily - shouty shouty dull


Agreed - do the people on Digital Spy watch a completely different recording or something?


----------



## Geri (Nov 27, 2011)

Apparently the M&S ad has been re-shot, with Amelia singing the last line instead of Misha. Misha fans are not happy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought Marcus did OK at the Stevie Wonder song but really, nobody should ever attempt Stevie - he's just too good. I even thought that about the Wham song he did earlier and I never thought I'd think that about George Micheal!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2011)

Geri said:


> Apparently the M&S ad has been re-shot,



again?!


----------



## hegley (Nov 27, 2011)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought Marcus did OK at the Stevie Wonder song but really, nobody should ever attempt Stevie - he's just too good. I even thought that about the Wham song he did earlier and I never thought I'd think that about George Micheal!


George Michael has an awesome singing voice even if his songs are a bit pap - and yeah, thought Marcus did a fair but not fantastic job on both.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 27, 2011)

I like Misha but actually only Janet has any artistic integrity. Whether you like her style or not (I do), you've got to admire her for being 16 and sticking to her guns in the way she does. Agree that Amelia Lily is dull and shouty.  Marcus's attempt at Stevie Wonder was horribly exposing, ditto Misha doing the Roberta Flack number, which is just an amazing song when done properly.


----------



## Geri (Nov 27, 2011)

But Janet just can't sing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

hegley said:


> George Michael has an awesome singing voice even if his songs are a bit pap.


I agree. It was a stark reminder that pop music really isn't an easy peasy thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2011)

hegley said:


> George Michael has an awesome singing voice even if his songs are a bit pap


Agreed! And Marcus just made me realise that. Bless him he's so handsome and sweet.

Disappointed at Misha B as well but again....you have to be pretty amazing to carry off Killing Me Softly...

Either Janet or Amelia to go this week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Ms T said:


> I like Misha but actually only Janet has any artistic integrity. Whether you like her style or not (I do), you've got to admire her for being 16 and sticking to her guns in the way she does. Agree that Amelia Lily is dull and shouty.



IMO that's around the wrong way  mischa knows what's she likess and is good at but got kicked off the path with nerves and all the bullshit and now she's back. Janet  appears to enjoy having a bit of a warble, regardless of the song.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 27, 2011)

Didn't someone do a great rendition of Killing Me Softly in the auditions - way better than Mischa's effort.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2011)

Ms T said:


> ...Janet has any artistic integrity.


I notice that they haven't let her come on with her guitar like she said she wanted to do on one of the previous shows


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Can I just remind everyone of how a load of dippy lads talked themselves out of getting anywhere in the competition by being super uncomfortable about signing songs written from a women's pov? 

This has really stuck with me and makes me chuckle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Didn't someone do a great rendition of Killing Me Softly in the auditions - way better than Mischa's effort.


I have to wonder if old Johnny could have pulled it off!


----------



## hegley (Nov 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I just remind everyone of how a load of dippy lads talked themselves out of getting anywhere in the competition by being super uncomfortable about signing songs written from a women's pov?
> 
> This has really stuck with me and makes me chuckle.


Funnily enough, the first time I thought Craig had any potential was when he sang Beyonce's Halo at judges' houses. Thought they'd overrated him till then. Mind, I think that might have been his peak.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I agree. It was a stark reminder that pop music really isn't an easy peasy thing.


I've seen George Michael live twice (yeah I know ) and I can honestly say he has the best and most beautiful live singing voice I've ever heard. And I speak as someone who has both musical training and seen a lot of live music in the last 20 years.

/smug expert


----------



## smmudge (Nov 27, 2011)

Y'know one thing I find really distateful about x factor commentary is how people can be so horrible about 16/17/18 year olds. They're barely adults ffs!



Ms T said:


> I like Misha but actually only Janet has any artistic integrity. Whether you like her style or not (I do), you've got to admire her for being 16 and sticking to her guns in the way she does.



I agree. People say she's yodelling and she is and that's what makes her good - exploiting that break in her voice, it's what gives her her range. I don't think she's handling the pressure so well though (not surprising considering her age), not sure if she'll make it this week.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Could we sat that Wham! was amongst the first of a new wave of pop music that continues today? Pretends at being a band that played instruments disappeared. 

Skeleton argument ^ can't expand on tiny phone keyboard, already started drinking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Y'know one thing I find really distateful about x factor commentary is how people can be so horrible about 16/17/18 year olds. They're barely adults ffs!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. People say she's yodelling and she is and that's what makes her good - exploiting that break in her voice, it's what gives her her range. I don't think she's handling the pressure so well though (not surprising considering her age), not sure if she'll make it this week.



Range? Has she any actual range in the sense of a 'selection' of styles she can adopt, if she choses? She does her thing and that's that innit.


----------



## Geri (Nov 27, 2011)

She has no range to speak of, and I think the reason she is so insistent on "doing her own thing" is that she is woeful at doing anything else. She has forgotten the words to songs twice now, and bearing in mind one was a song of her own chosing, that is pretty piss poor. I also think her age is no excuse as Amelia Lily is the same age and some of the others not much older.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah i meant range of pitch rather than style....in terms of style no she doesn't have range there, but I don't see the problem with that personally.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

smmudge said:


> yeah i meant range of pitch rather than style....in terms of style no she doesn't have range there, but I don't see the problem with that personally.



Well, you should cuz it's BORIN'


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

Re Janet, I personally don't like her voice. Her breath control is awful and she hasn't got a big range. BUT with decent vocal training she could actually have an amazing voice. She's only 16 and without wishing to come over all Louis Walsh she does have great potential. Much more so than Amelia-Lily, who is all power over content. Janet's voice is very good and understated and if she could build on that she will be great in about 5 years. Most decent singer's voices don't mature till late 20s/early 30s.

However, she does need to realise that a crazy/alternative love of music doesn't mean the Red Hot Chilli Peppers ffs   I'm 34 and was totally over them by the time I was her age


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2011)

Geri said:


> She has no range to speak of, and I think the reason she is so insistent on "doing her own thing" is that she is woeful at doing anything else. She has forgotten the words to songs twice now, and bearing in mind one was a song of her own chosing, that is pretty piss poor. I also think her age is no excuse as Amelia Lily is the same age and some of the others not much older.



Kids much younger in the US version as well


----------



## smmudge (Nov 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, you should cuz it's BORIN'



nuh uh! that's what singers do, have a style...you can still be interesting within the style though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Tut.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, you should cuz it's BORIN'


not really... you wouldn't except leonard cohen* to suddenly start doing rnb.

*not that i'm comparing Janet to L.Cohen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

I, personally, think she's boring.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I, personally, think she's boring.



She's a fucking emo ffs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

I gotta charge my phone to get some real bitching in later. Brb.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Take a breath Olly! Or rather.... don't


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

Surely Janet to go?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Surely. 

Nice song for charity single


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

I fucking hate this song.  And I hate her version even more than the original.

That is all.


----------



## Geri (Nov 27, 2011)

Johnny sounded ace.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought that was one of the first songs that's actually suited Janet 

Stop honking Mischa! Bums. That was a bit crap and booooring but the audience <3 her, clearly.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Janet HAS to go!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

There should be no competition after that.  Mischa was aces.  But they can be utter numpties


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank god Louis doesn't get deciding vote. Twat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Buh bye warblie-woo!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Controversial. Hmm, now what? Oh yes - Colossal Squid on Quest!!!!!!!!111!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes!

ETA - she looks fucking relieved tbf.  I think it's a really good thing for her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2011)

Seems like she wants to make music, not be a pop star  

Freeview 38 for the squid btw.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely awful


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

Did one of them forget the words?


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes.

Good harmonies though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> Did one of them forget the words?



Yep, just after I was saying it was absolutely awful


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

and who dressed them?


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Mracus is boring.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Mracus is boring.


 


Admittedly, it's not one of my favourite songs at all.  Would have preferred something more upbeat


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Admittedly, it's not one of my favourite songs at all. Would have preferred something more upbeat


He's not only boring he's a big fat faker.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> He's not only boring he's a big fat faker.



*bites tongue*


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2011)

Amelia to go this week. Almost impossible to pick a winner from the remaining three.


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

Is Marcus the only one who has never been in the bottom two?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> Is Marcus the only one who has never been in the bottom two?



Not really been keeping up with it so don't know


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

magneze said:


> Amelia to go this week. Almost impossible to pick a winner from the remaining three.


Amelia was good


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

There should be a sniper in the audience round about now.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

My xfactor consultant tells me marcus has never been in the bottom two.

Also notes that if Mischa has been in the bottom 2 a million times the audience likes.

My consultant likes this, relatively.

And little mick should do some rapping eh, eh, stay-at-homers?

Madzone why is marcus a faker?  What do you mean, is it because he was singing about a girl?    So asks my xfactor consultant.


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

I think, although I am not 100% sure and can't be bothered to check, that none of the previous winners were ever in the bottom two.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> He's not only boring he's a big fat faker.



why's he a faker? i agree he was boring but don't think he's fake atall.
Thought Amelia was boring aswell


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> My xfactor consultant tells me marcus has never been in the bottom two.
> 
> Also notes that if Mischa has been in the bottom 2 a million times the audience likes.
> 
> ...


Stupid fake smiling. Did it wayyyy to much. Looked demented.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> I think, although I am not 100% sure and can't be bothered to check, that none of the previous winners were ever in the bottom two.



Yes, but then none of the winners does particularly well do they (although I might be mixing them up with Pop Idol)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Stupid fake smiling. Did it wayyyy to much. Looked demented.



You just want everyone to be miserable


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

''he's a nice boy and he loves his mother, you're just jealous''


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

But they're all shit really.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Stupid fake smiling. Did it wayyyy to much. Looked demented.



noooo. his smile is lovely. I love his smile


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You just want everyone to be miserable


Errr....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> ''he's a nice boy and he loves his mother, you're just jealous''



and all mothers would love him if you bought him home to meet your mother.

He would sit down and have tea with your mother and get on so well, he'd forget about you.

Everyone except Madz of course


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> noooo. his smile is lovely. I love his smile


Watch it again.
Look at his eyes.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but then none of the winners does particularly well do they (although I might be mixing them up with Pop Idol)



leona? Alexandra Burke? erm......not sure there are any more


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and all mothers would love him if you bought him home to meet your mother.
> 
> He would sit down and have tea with your mother and get on so well, he'd forget about you.


I wouldn't.


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but then none of the winners does particularly well do they (although I might be mixing them up with Pop Idol)



Yep, I don't think it necessarily matters who the ultimate winner is. Rhydian has done a lot better than Leon Jackson for example.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Errr....



because you don't want him smiling as much and he makes us smile and if you ban him from smiling, none of us will smile and we'll all be miserable.  It's quite straightforward


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Amelia Lily is the only one left who can actually sing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

hmmm clever song choice for Amelia. Mischa B's gonna be going i reckon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> I wouldn't.



I have corrected my post


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

''who was the guy with the long hair who did baby one more time and got kicked out of pop idol?  Darius?  Is it him doing the ad with the oxo mum?  Still would    -   not Linda''


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> leona? Alexandra Burke? erm......not sure there are any more



Yeah, but Leona's totally boring


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> because you don't want him smiling as much and he makes us smile and if you ban him from smiling, none of us will smile and we'll all be miserable. It's quite straightforward


I don't mind him smiling if he means it. He smiled so much it was clearly as fake as fuck. He looked mental.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> hmmm clever song choice for Amelia. Mischa B's gonna be going i reckon



''that's fucking nonsense. that was boring.''


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there a bottom two this week?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> I don't mind him smiling if he means it. He smiled so much it was clearly as fake as fuck. He looked mental.



''HE SMILES ALL THE FUCKING TIME. HE'S A VERY NICE YOUNG MAN''


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> ''who was the guy with the long hair who did baby one more time and got kicked out of pop idol? Darius? Is it him doing the ad with the oxo mum? Still would - not Linda''



Darius won Pop Star to Opera Star, he was really good. I haven't seen the advert.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> I don't mind him smiling if he means it. He smiled so much it was clearly as fake as fuck. He looked mental.



Not necessarily.  Some people just smile loads.  I was looking at a friend's Facebook page the other day and she has loads of pictures of herself.  There was one I really really didn't like and I couldn't figure out why.  It was only later that I realised she wasn't smiling.  She's a girl that's always smiling


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> ''HE SMILES ALL THE FUCKING TIME. HE'S A VERY NICE YOUNG MAN''


He's a very mental young man.

Who exactly are you channeling?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> ''that's fucking nonsense. that was boring.''



well i liked it. I like that song


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> He's a very mental young man.
> 
> Who exactly are you channeling?



''you know me''.


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not necessarily. Some people just smile loads. I was looking at a friend's Facebook page the other day and she has loads of pictures of herself. There was one I really really didn't like and I couldn't figure out why. It was only later that I realised she wasn't smiling. She's a girl that's always smiling


He was fake smiling.


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> ''you know me''.


Oh god 

Oh. It's not who I thought it was.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> well i liked it. I like that song



''Funny enough I was thinking about OVER THE HEDGE and thinking about what a failure it was because it had ugly animals in it. I can't think of one pixar character that wasn't cute. Even animals that are commonly thought of as unattractive and there was some ugly rat rodent sort of american badger rat things in it that were really horrible looking. and one was played by avril lavigne.  I think that says a lot''

Bloody people and their enforced holidays.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> He was fake smiling.



''racist homophone''


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

does anyone still like Gary Barlow? i despise him now. His smugness, his comments, his sleazy stubble - hate all of it. And i loved him at the start of all this. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2011)

Weak vocal from Marcus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> He was fake smiling.



Maybe's he smiles because it's a food look on stage rather than scowling

Maybe he's doing it just to annoy you


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

magneze said:


> Weak vocal from Marcus.


yeah, hes a bit out of tune. Wonder if anyone'll point that out....


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Bye bye Marcus


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Crap song choice


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

''ALL GIRL FINAL!''


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

it wont be an all girl final. All the little girl voters will vote for Marcus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> it wont be an all girl final. All the little girl voters will vote for Marcus.



All mums (except Madzone) will vote for Marcus I reckon


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

remember the old days when x factor/pop idol results were on the same night & you didn't have to wait til bloody Sunday


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> it wont be an all girl final. All the little girl voters will vote for Marcus.


And the little gay boys.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary's such a twat. His own act was shit tonight so he just slags off every other act even though they've all been better than Marcus


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Gary's such a twat. His own act was shit tonight so he just slags off every other act even though they've all been better than Marcus



He's doing a Simon


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's doing a Simon



Simon's always honest though. Gary doesn't do honest. Read somewhere that Gary doesn't want to do xfactor next year bcos he's hated the whole experience. It bloody shows!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Simon's always honest though. Gary doesn't do honest. Read somewhere that Gary doesn't want to do xfactor next year bcos he's hated the whole experience. It bloody shows!



Yeah, saw that in The Mirror yesterday 

Read something about Barbara Windsor but I think that's for BGT


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Simon's always honest though.


Is he fuck. The whole thing's rigged


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Amelia was good


She was a bit bland. Like Marcus really but there's something about him that makes him look like winning the whole thing. Even though Mischa or Little Mix probably ought to.


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

magneze said:


> She was a bit bland. Like Marcus really but there's something about him that makes him look like winning the whole thing. Even though Mischa & Little Mix probably ought to.


Mischa's a big steaming pile of shite.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 3, 2011)

magneze said:


> She was a bit bland. Like Marcus really but there's something about him that makes him look like winning the whole thing. Even though Mischa or Little Mix probably ought to.



Because he'd make a great morning TV guest


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Simon's always honest though. Gary doesn't do honest. Read somewhere that Gary doesn't want to do xfactor next year bcos he's hated the whole experience. It bloody shows!



I don't think Simon is honest. The whole mentor thing makes it impossible for any of them to be honest.


----------



## magneze (Dec 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> Mischa's a big steaming pile of shite.


She's really not.


----------



## madzone (Dec 3, 2011)

magneze said:


> She's really not.


She really is. 
She has a horrid nasal, strangulated voice.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2011)

Simon is a cunt, Gary is a gentleman.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> I don't think Simon is honest. The whole mentor thing makes it impossible for any of them to be honest.



ok, so maybe not 100% 'honest', but he does give constructive criticism to his own acts, and if they're totally shit, he won't pretend they're amazing.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 4, 2011)

madzone said:


> She really is.
> She has a horrid nasal, strangulated voice.



I'm really glad someone else thinks that - i hate listening to her. And as for the treacly little vids that they put on just before she performs!

Even mr mania noticed how they were pumping her up.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you're being a little harsh. Tie her up with a new faceless group, call them the N People, and Mischa could be the new Heather Small.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 4, 2011)

Marcus needs to get rid of that thing above his lip.  It's no longer Movember.  And it gives me the creeps.

He's still boring too.


----------



## madzone (Dec 4, 2011)

tarannau said:


> I think you're being a little harsh. Tie her up with a new faceless group, call them the N People, and Mischa could be the new Heather Small.


I fucking hate Heather Small's voice. She honks like a goose.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 4, 2011)

My mother (87) once said of Heather Small

'she sounds as if she is struggling with an unconscionable amount of catarrgh (sp?) stuck in her throat'


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

I want Mischa to win (but she won't). Failing that Amelia. Marcus is terrible and the girl group look like the Banana Splits.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 4, 2011)

was it the late lamented dubversion who used to call heather small a 'bellowing fuckpig'?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2011)

Misha out please. "She wants this so baaaaad". Puke.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 4, 2011)

Worst final line-up ever.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2011)

my consultant says ''oh ffs''.   I don't know what about.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay, bye bye Misha.


----------



## Geri (Dec 4, 2011)

No surprise there really.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2011)

I've kind of half been watching this series of X-Factor (Mrs FA watches it while I muck about on here basically), so what's the story with Mischa B? Every time I've seen her (bar a couple of weeks ago when she blanded out doing Whitney Houston iirc), it's like she's been beamed in from another programme. She's streets ahead of all the others; better voice, less amateur, more individual etc. Sometimes she looks/sounds like someone who's already 'made it' iyswim, just coming back to X-Factor to promote her latest single. Mrs FA told me about some bullying story or something - is that why she's not liked or is there something else I've missed?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2011)

oh dear, did I miss it again 

So Misha's gone yes?


----------



## Geri (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Mrs FA told me about some bullying story or something - is that why she's not liked or is there something else I've missed?



Tulisa & Louis accused her of bullying on one of the live shows - no idea if there was any truth in it or not, but I think it send her popularity plummeting. I do think it was totally out of order, as she was unable to defend herself in that situation.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2011)

i can't believe Mischa is unpopular with the public simply bcos of that stupid pointless bullying comment 5 million weeks ago. I just think she isn't able to relate or connect to the kind of people who vote on this show.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2011)

Utterly crap and undeserving final 3 imo. NONE of them deserve to be in the final. Out of all those thousands that applied, is this really the best Britain can come up with


----------



## girasol (Dec 4, 2011)

Misha B was by far the best one this year. Hopefully she got enough exposure to become the star she deserves to be!


----------



## madzone (Dec 4, 2011)

Has Mischa gone then? Fucking good job. She has a very very boring horrid voice.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 4, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Utterly crap and undeserving final 3 imo. NONE of them deserve to be in the final. Out of all those thousands that applied, is this really the best Britain can come up with



The best don't appear on TV shows that only offer people 15 minutes of fame.  Let's be honest, most people who have been through X Factor no longer have a brilliant musical career, JLS are the only group to have really managed to maintain a decent career and that I think is largely down to them being closely involved with charitable projects that consequently provide an image of lovely nice young lads who can put out a nice pop tune and help out the sick kiddies in their spare time.

I mean can you see Matt Cardle's face on a packet of durex?  Or Leona Lewis putting her face on chlamydia self testing kits?

These shows are all set up anyway, they'll make sure the people they want in the final are there by the end.


----------



## Geri (Dec 4, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> I mean can you see Matt Cardle's face on a packet of durex? Or Leona Lewis putting her face on chlamydia self testing kits?



Not sure anyone would want their face on that.


----------



## madzone (Dec 4, 2011)

purenarcotic said:


> These shows are all set up anyway, they'll make sure the people they want in the final are there by the end.



Exactly! Is anyone really gullible enough to believe otherwise?


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 4, 2011)

Geri said:


> Not sure anyone would want their face on that.



Why not?  JLS have all their faces on branded packs of durex, in an effort to try and get more young people to practice safe sex.  Why not sexual health kits too?


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 4, 2011)

madzone said:


> Exactly! Is anyone really gullible enough to believe otherwise?



I would have hoped not but you never can tell with some people....


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 4, 2011)

I not followed it but aren't people bored of the formula now?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So Amelia Lily has won the X-Factor before the series final. Hope that has not ruined it for anyone


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 9, 2011)

Duetting with their mentors?

If I were an X Factor finalist I'd feel a bit short changed.


----------



## madzone (Dec 9, 2011)

Badgers said:


> So Amelia Lily has won the X-Factor before the series final. Hope that has not ruined it for anyone


I posted about that WEEKS ago 

The whole thing about her leaving and being brought back was a great big fat fix.


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2011)

felixthecat said:


> Duetting with their mentors?
> 
> If I were an X Factor finalist I'd feel a bit short changed.



Good thing Louis lost all his contestants.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 10, 2011)

Heap of shit and going tomorrow night...great


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2011)

Good grief. It doesn't look like we going to get any A listers tonight then.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

Marcus has been the weakest so far (imo). Good 'performance' but crap song choice and dodgy singing  In the first song anyway. Got bored in the second so couldnt comment. Plus i can't stand stubbly smug Gary anymore so couldn't watch/listen to him smugly crooning


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, I have gone right off Gary as well, I liked him in the beginning.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 10, 2011)

Amelia seems to be the only one who can sing in tune


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

so how does this work then? is someone being kicked out tonight? And then the final 2 sing the winner's song tomorow?


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2011)

Amelia best of the solo performances. Little Mix best of the judge duets.

I hope Olly Murs throws up on camera.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Why is Leona Lewis?


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 10, 2011)

Amelia best tonight by a country mile.

Dear God - Leona Lewis singing 'Hurt'??


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

dull dreary song. I hate it when Leona does that really low singing you can barely hear


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

yeah it pains me to say it, as I don't really like Amelia atall, but she has been the best tonight & i reckon she'll win it.


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2011)

I didn't mind it once it got going.


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, so who goes? 

Probably Marcus I reckon.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> dull dreary song. I hate it when Leona does that really low singing you can barely hear


It wasn't dull when Johnny Cash did it.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> It wasn't dull when Johnny Cash did it.


Quite right Ms Madz
Unfortunately LL killed it stone dead.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

just listened to Johnny cash version on youtube. Didn't even realise i knew the song - Leona made it unrecognisable & TOTALLY ruined it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 10, 2011)

Desecration


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

oh god, bloody boooblay. He always seems to be on xfactor. Dull dull dull


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd do Buble


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never heard of this chap before. He is dancing like he's having electric shocks through his legs.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 10, 2011)

This is totally gash


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> I'd do Buble



 noooooo


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2011)

He is fit as fuck.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

what an awful awful song


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think I've heard worse karaoke


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2011)

The whole series has been gash. And yet we've watched it all.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

I didn't notice him singing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> dull dreary song. I hate it when Leona does that really low singing you can barely hear



I don't think I've liked a single song she's sung, they're all slow and boring.  Shame really, 'cos she's seems a lovely girl


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

Geri said:


> He is fit as fuck.



 really? Are you guys being serious?!?

btw - Is stubble 'in' at the moment? All the men seem to have it and it's REALLy annoying me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> oh god, bloody boooblay. He always seems to be on xfactor. Dull dull dull



Leave lovely jubbly Bubbly alone


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> really? Are you guys being serious?!?
> 
> btw - Is stubble 'in' at the moment? All the men seem to have it and it's REALLy annoying me



http://www.babyliss.co.uk/men_7890u.html


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> really? Are you guys being serious?!?



Of course I'm serious. Have you failed to notice his army of female fans?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Geri said:


> Of course I'm serious. Have you failed to notice his army of female fans?



I'm guessing Hellsbells is male?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm guessing Hellsbells is male?



no i'm not male!!! I just have taste (imo!) and i can't be attracted to someone who makes music i can't stand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> no i'm not male!!! I just have taste (imo!) and i can't be attracted to someone who makes music i can't stand.



Oh, I always thought you were male for some reason 

I bet you don't love Cliff Richard either


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> no i'm not male!!! I just have taste (imo!) and i can't be attracted to someone who makes music i can't stand.


I have shocking taste in men, it's true.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I always thought you were male for some reason
> 
> I bet you don't love Cliff Richard either


Oh you've crossed a line.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> I have shocking taste in men, it's true.



Michael lovely jubbly bubbly isn't shocking taste


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> Oh you've crossed a line.



I was only joking on that one.  Can't stand him


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I always thought you were male for some reason
> I bet you don't love Cliff Richard either



you thought i was male?  whyyy?
And no, i can't STAND Cliff Richard. Surely that makes me normal though?!??


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Bang goes my theory


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

erm...ok. So the best one of the night's been kicked out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> you thought i was male?  whyyy?
> And no, i can't STAND Cliff Richard. Surely that makes me normal though?!??



I don't know 

Yes, you're perfectly normal not being able to stand Cliff Richard, but not liking Michael lovely jubble Bubbly cancels that out


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

i like Dermot. Does that help atall?


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i like Dermot. Does that help atall?



No.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i like Dermot. Does that help atall?



oh dear


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> No.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 10, 2011)

Whats wrong with liking Dermot?!?!?  Getting really confused by all this now. My taste can't be that wierd, surely!


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2011)

Yuk.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Whats wrong with liking Dermot?!?!? Getting really confused by all this now. My taste can't be that wierd, surely!



It is

You could do a poll.  Dermot vs Bubbly


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> I hate it when Leona does that singing


Me too.

Hurt?  That's nothing to the pain you inflicted on us, hen.


----------



## juice_terry (Dec 10, 2011)

Amelia had to go seeing as HMV listed her single for sale online earlier this week. If she had have won the cries of fix would have been deafening. mind you I thought the whole bring back an old contestant thing was all set up to bring her back as the "earmarked " winner in the first place.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i like Dermot. Does that help atall?


----------



## hegley (Dec 10, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Whats wrong with liking Dermot?!?!? Getting really confused by all this now. My taste can't be that wierd, surely!



Nothing at all! It's the ones that would have Booble over Dermie that are the wrong 'uns!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 10, 2011)

missed it tonight due to unusually having a "social engagement" outside of the sofa.. what happened.. is the final tomorrow?  I take it from reading here Amelia Lily got booted off - so does that leave Marcus and Little Mix for tomorrow - if tom's the final?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

hegley said:


> Nothing at all! It's the ones that would have Booble over Dermie that are the wrong 'uns!



I think you'll find the Boobles outnumber the Dermies


----------



## hegley (Dec 10, 2011)

The Booble is too sickly-sweet!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2011)

hegley said:


> The Booble is too sickly-sweet!



Course he's not

Anyway, I bet you're young


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been out all night and missed it and all this thread seems to be about is Micky fucking Bubbles 

Wtf happened ffs?  I need facts people.  Facts!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I've been out all night and missed it and all this thread seems to be about is Micky fucking Bubbles
> 
> Wtf happened ffs? I need facts people. Facts!!!!



do you like Dermot?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> do you like Dermot?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

nipsla said:


>



The contestants in this show were so useless, they're not worth talking about, so we may as well talk about anything and everything else.

Now, do you fancy Dermot or not?


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Whats wrong with liking Dermot?!?!?  Getting really confused by all this now. My taste can't be that wierd, surely!



I'm with you Hellsbells, love Dermot especially now he's dancing.

Glad Amelia went, I don't mind who wins now, I love both acts although I'd rather Tulisa wasn't the winning judge as it might encourage her to
come back next year.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2011)

I think Dermot is a cutie and I do like his little dancey bits at the beginning - but the Bubble has something sexy going on.

And before you say its because I'm of a 'certain age' it ain't cos my 20 yr old daughter reckons she's do him as well.


----------



## hegley (Dec 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Course he's not
> 
> Anyway, I bet you're young



43.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Dermot for me... another poster on these boards went out with him once...


----------



## Geri (Dec 11, 2011)

Dermot's nice enough, but he hasn't got the sex appeal of Michael Bublé. I don't know what it is about him really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Dermot for me... another poster on these boards went out with him once...



really?  tell all


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> really? tell all



not really my place to.  I'll alert her to the thread.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought Dermot batted for the other team?  One of them closet cases.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> I thought Dermot batted for the other team? One of them closet cases.



dunno but he's engaged to his very-long term girlfriend.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 11, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> dunno but he's engaged to his very-long term girlfriend.



Bit like Ant and Dec innit.  Nice beard!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2011)

Marcus is as flat as two pancakes in his George Michael bit. Blimey.


----------



## Geri (Dec 11, 2011)

Terrible song choice, didn't suit his voice at all, which sounded strained.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 11, 2011)

I like Marcus but Little Mix are blatantly going to win.


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

my god. i have just seen this. well a few minutes.

die, humans. die. just fucking DIE.

it is the worst most hideously horribly suicidal homidical meaningless FUCKING SHIT EVERRRRR. fuck sakes. fuck. what the fuck. die. just.. you know.. fuckin die. kill yourselves now. it'd be a massive improvement to the gene pool.

in other words.. just fucking DIE


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

oh, er, kill your kids first (if anyone was thick enough to spawn with you)


----------



## Geri (Dec 11, 2011)

It's OK, they're splitting up.


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

i've got some very sharp knives geri. or maybe you'd prefer the blunt ones.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

I've managed to miss every single song except Silent Night, but wtf is dressing those girls?


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

the fuck. the fuck.. the fuck the fuck fuck...

kill the world now. now; now..... jesus. christ.

WHO THE FUCK WATCHES THIS SHIT?


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

i just improved this shit 1000000000000 milion billion %

x 1000000


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 11, 2011)

gabi said:


> the fuck. the fuck.. the fuck the fuck fuck...
> 
> kill the world now. now; now..... jesus. christ.
> 
> WHO THE FUCK WATCHES THIS SHIT?



You? (you'll claim it was accidentally I guess)


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

im leaving this shit now. theres various Benton remixes i need to catch up on

as you were.


----------



## Geri (Dec 11, 2011)

Marcus is not impressing me tonight. He needs uptempo songs, not dirges like this.


----------



## magneze (Dec 11, 2011)

Better off coming second than releasing this dirge as your first single.


----------



## Geri (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think it matters who wins anymore. Lots of the runner ups are doing better than the winners now.


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2011)

gabi said:


> im leaving this shit now. theres various Benton remixes i need to catch up on
> 
> as you were.



Good, off you fuck.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2011)

What a dreary song.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> What a dreary song.



The whole lot is dreary beyond belief.  I'm switching over.  Thoroughly sick of it


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Good, off you fuck.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've managed to miss every single song except Silent Night, but wtf is dressing those girls?


Undoubtedly a stylist from Topshop.

Or at least that is who used to do it.

my son did when he worked for Topman. 
His girlfriend did the girls


----------



## gabi (Dec 11, 2011)

metro reading, x-factor watching, sudokou failing, cuntychoppish humans need to hurry up and vacate this world. now


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2011)

You ever see the children's programme "Why Don't You?' Gabi?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 11, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Undoubtedly a stylist from Topshop.
> 
> Or at least that is who used to do it.
> 
> ...



M&S innit!?


----------



## pennimania (Dec 11, 2011)

1927 said:


> M&S innit!?


oh they must have gone upmarket then


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 11, 2011)

What has happened? My family are squealing with delight in the next room.


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Whoop whoop! Yay!

Gutted bloody Tulisa won though...


----------



## Geri (Dec 11, 2011)

Little Muffins have won.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, so this means it has all finished? Thank the blessed Dawkins.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2011)

yay... I like them - glad they won.


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2011)

Now they need to make sure they market them well and give them decent tracks because they could be bloody great if they do.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2011)

Only just catching up with all this now as I've been out. Glad to see the dermot/booblay debate continued after my departure yesterday. Sorry but any Booblay fans are just wrong.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it me or is Deromot a really annoying twunt?

Isn't it time we put him to bed?


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 11, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> What has happened? My family are squealing with delight in the next room.


You're not there?


----------



## hegley (Dec 11, 2011)

The Booble looks about 12 in that pic!


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2011)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Is it me or is Deromot a really annoying twunt?
> Isn't it time we put him to bed?



it's you. Dermot rules. If anyone's annoying round here its booooblay with his annoying name, his annoying face and his incredibely annoying singing


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 11, 2011)

But why does Dermot Rule?

He's just a grin monkey with a nice face!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

pennimania said:


> Undoubtedly a stylist from Topshop.
> 
> Or at least that is who used to do it.
> 
> ...



So your son's girlfriend is responsible for the girls?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

Can Dermot sing?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2011)

i dont care if Dermot can sing or not. I'm not interested in his singing.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 11, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So your son's girlfriend is responsible for the girls?


used to be ;D

She's a nice woman ( no really)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i dont care if Dermot can sing or not. I'm not interested in his singing.



Alright, so has Dermot got a big dick?

*ducks*


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2011)

YES im sure he has


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> YES im sure he has



Is it you who went out with him then?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it you who went out with him then?



A bit worrying if it *was *me, and i was saying 'I'm sure....' rather than 'he has....' !

I don't really find Dermot wildly attractive or anything. It's more his personality i like, the way he relates to people, his enthusiasm. I just compare him to the shit presenter on Xfactor USA, who is probably conventionally far more 'good looking', but totally charisma-less & therefore not remotely attractive atall (imo)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> A bit worrying if it *was *me, and i was saying 'I'm sure....' rather than 'he has....' !
> 
> I don't really find Dermot wildly attractive or anything. It's more his personality i like, the way he relates to people, his enthusiasm. I just compare him to the shit presenter on Xfactor USA, who is probably conventionally far more 'good looking', but totally charisma-less & therefore not remotely attractive atall (imo)



He's shite that Steve Jones


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's shite that Steve Jones



very impressive swordsman though....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> very impressive swordsman though....



Is he?    I've never seen his sword so I wouldn't know


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2011)

So, apparently Caroline Flack off Xtra Factor is seeing little Harry Styles from Wand Erection!!


----------



## Stash (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2011)

That's the least funny thing I've seen in ages.  And I've had a bereavement in the family.


----------

